
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (October 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
perryrjohnson7
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
Turi Create, TensorFlow), Web Application Frameworks (Dash, Flask), Heroku,
Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
HTML, CSS, API’s, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with experience in quantitative finance, farm tech and
e-commerce. Primarily looking for some contract/consulting related work.
Currently, I work with companies on leading data science initiatives and
building intelligent data products. I am really passionate about leveraging
data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
cc-d

      Location: Tennessee/Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: python, flask, perl, linux, git, sql, js, hmtl/css, php, web focused in general
      Email: ccarterdev@gmail.com

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/cc-d/scripts-and-
static/blob/master/6RCno...](https://github.com/cc-d/scripts-and-
static/blob/master/6RCnoRef.pdf)

I'm not tied down to a particular technology stack. If you're willing to
allocate time for familiarization, or relocation, I'm open to just about
anything, with security orientated work being preferred.

If you saw [https://ieddit.com](https://ieddit.com) on the front page
yesterday... that is me.

------
jobalt
Location: NOVA or Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Linux, JavaScript, React (new), Pandas, SQL database
experience, AWS, PHP/WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Will provide via email.

Email: bubblesortallthethings @ gmail (bubble sort all the things)

I'm looking for opportunities to re-start my career. I'm open to any advice
about how I could better market myself to get out of this rut.

After a stint of freelancing, I went back to school and finished my degree 3
years ago. I ended up doing well and added a CS minor in 2 semesters. Due to
life circumstances, which I can discuss, I ended up with a 3 year programming
resume gap in the following years. I've mostly worked side jobs to pay the
bills and I've had trouble getting any traction in the job market.

Though I have a resume gap, it wasn't a break from any touching code. I've
been reading HN for over 10 years, and posting for almost as long (alternate
account). I've been a Linux desktop user for 15+ years. Taught myself Python
10 years ago, and had dipped in PHP when needed prior to that. My everyday
workflow is centered on Emacs, I always have an iPython interpreter open, and
I run a server for hosting projects/VMs. I've been exposed to a breadth of
technologies. Depth and lack of fancy side projects are likely my biggest
weaknesses right now. I've been working on updating my web development skills
by learning React.

------
samelawrence
Location: Atlanta Remote: Open / Like it Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Manual QA Testing, Cypress (Automation), Javascript (Junior), Git (Junior)
Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samelawrence/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samelawrence/)
Email: sam [at] samelawrence [dot] com

Hello, I'm Sam Lawrence.

I have lots of experience (6+ years) in manual QA, but at my last role I began
using Cypress to drive test automation and I really took to the experience.
I'm still wrapping my mind around Git and Javascript itself, but being able to
contribute code to the team, participate in PRs in both directions, and drive
automation that reduced regression testing time was both exciting and a
welcome new challenge. I'm looking for a place where I can continue to learn
and grow into my Javascript shoes, as well as my overall engineering skill
set. I've been at a good few product companies and agencies so I know how to
make things with an eye for quality, but I'm tired of being only semi-
technical and want to dig in deeper to establish a stronger skill set around
Javascript, and ideally use Cypress as the doorway.

The reason I'm looking is that I was laid off today alongside 1/2 the
engineering team and 1/3 of the company's total workforce.

Thanks.

------
bkunchanapalli
Location: San Jose, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within US

Technologies: JavaScript | ES6 | TypeScript| React | Redux | jQuery | Node.js
| Backbone | Express | Socket.io | Python | Django | MongoDB | Mongoose |
MySql | Postgres | Cassandra | Redis | Java | C++ | Learning AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQUGXcT/view)

Email: bkcpro.kun@gmail.com

Description: A FullStack Dev, on the look out for interesting work (esp. in
the Front End space), with a Master's in Software Engineering. I'm located at
Sfbay, and would love to know the sort of product(s)/ web-application you're
building. Please feel free to reach out, and we can discuss further.

Github: [https://github.com/bkcpro](https://github.com/bkcpro)

Portfolio: [https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/](https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/)
[...is currently undergoing changes, will update links to my projects on here]

Thanks - Bhargava Kunchanapalli

------
hstrausl
Location: San Jose

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: strauslh@gmail.com

Had my offer from LinkedIn for an SRE role rescinded because of criminal
history, got me pretty down for a while but now im back on the market looking
for a place that will take me and overlook past transgressions.

------
techwraith

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Preferred, but not required
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: AWS, Go, JavaScript, Python, Node.js, React, Ruby, Serverless
      Skills: Executive leadership, technical architecture, engineering mentorship, people systems, product strategy, recruiting and hiring, org structure design, internal communications, growth, vendor management
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielerickson/
      Email: techwraithpdx@gmail.com
    

Looking for: VPE, CTO, or engineering executive position, full time

I was previously VP of Engineering at Eaze, CTO at Getable, an early engineer
at Yammer and Storify, and ran a web application development agency for a few
years. I'm just throwing this out there to break my bubble and widen the
potential matches. See this thread on twitter for more about what I'm looking
for:
[https://twitter.com/techwraith/status/1178738333490368513](https://twitter.com/techwraith/status/1178738333490368513)

------
schappim
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, HTML5, CSS3, Git,
GitHub, React, Vue, jQuery, Sinatra, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, NoSQL, Postgres,
Shopify, WebUSB, Mobile, Web Scraping, AWS, Linux, Apple

Website: [https://littlebird.com.au](https://littlebird.com.au)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi)

GitHub: [https://github.com/schappim](https://github.com/schappim)

Email: marcus@schappi.com

I’ve built and own e-commerce sites with revenues in the millions. I’ve been
described as the “business guy, who knows more about tech than the tech guy in
a startup”. I’m now looking to utilise my skills at mission driven company
with interesting technical or leadership challenges. I have built complex web
apps that talk to hardware, designed e-commerce websites, leveraged machine
learning and can pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.

~~~
lostsock
I've used your store a bunch of times, thanks for making it! :D

~~~
schappim
You're welcome!

------
renaudg
Location: London / Paris

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: unlikely

Suitable roles : Lead DevOps/SRE, Head of Infrastructure, Systems architect,
CTO/co-founder, advisor/consultant/mentor

Technologies: Kubernetes/"cloud native" ecosystem, AWS, Google Cloud,
Linux/Unix, OS + networking fundamentals, Python, Bash, C... many others, all
the way down to Assembly.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

I'm a senior technologist and engineer with a breadth of experience (15+ years
as SRE / DevOps / Systems architect, 20+ years Linux user, even longer as a
programmer !). My core technical skillet is in infra/DevOps, but over time
I've been involved in most aspects of architecting, building, running and
scaling online services. Very interested in the business / product areas as
well.

I was one of the first 5-6 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at numerous startups and before that in larger orgs in the
ISP/hosting world.

Happy to provide both technical vision/leadership and hands-on engineering
contributions.

Available mainly as a contractor/consultant (part time or short term projects
welcome)

I will consider full time employment for exciting principal roles (co-founder
/ CTO / VP Eng / Head of Infrastructure) at early stage startups.

 _No generic vanilla DevOps roles from recruiters please (I get plenty of
those on LinkedIn already) !_

First time posting here, I'm curious to connect with fellow HNers in London
and beyond !

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: London/NY Remote: Yes Technologies: React, Redux, GraphQL,
Javascript, Rails (Ruby), Elixir Resume: Feel free to email me for a copy
Languages: English/Chinese

\- Currently looking for a long term contract FT role based either in London
or remote-friendly.

\- A little about me: A background in early-stage startups, lean small agile
engineering teams.

\- Comfortable w/ holding many hats front end/back end development, devops,
application development, system design, etc.

\- The majority of my work experience (5+ years) has straddled complex front
end web applications consuming a backend API written (Node/Rails).

\- Value add: If you're in need of a high value engineer, whose comfortable w/
changing product needs, high quality deliverables and a fast paced
environment.

\- What i'm looking for: A long term role that fits a small to mid-sized
engineering team that needs help with front end application design and best
practices, or a new team member who can help ship things.

Email: jonathan.x.wu at gmail.com

~~~
a13n
Have a resume or LinkedIn that you'd care to share?

------
edgarmagdaleno
Location: Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico (NO US VISA SPONSORSHIP REQUIRED)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C / C++, GDB, virtualization, Haxe, NodeJS, Full-stack,
HTML, CSS, RESTful APIs, Mongo, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6hC_qDHYugPT0VDQzF5aERoNlhOY1F2STZqaDFtQTlJY1Bv/view)

Email: edgarmv97@gmail.com

Experience: Linio (full-time), Google (full-time, internship), Gameloft (full-
time)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-
magdaleno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edgar-magdaleno/)

Looking for a remote or new grad position (graduating June 2019). I did kernel
development during my internship at Google, I built a simple native compiler,
I've done some CTFs (hackthebox) and binary exploitation. Love anything
security / low-level / Linux related.

------
EvanWinget
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (have lived/worked in US, Europe, and Asia)

Technologies: PostgreSQL, MySQL, HTML/CSS/JS, TypeScript, Node, Angular,
Ionic, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-
winget/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-winget/)

Email: evan.winget.mba18@said.oxford.edu

Just finished my MBA at Oxford University, previously worked in eCommerce and
founded/bootstrapped a small business developing educational apps for
iOS/Android using Angular/Ionic. I targeted a niche market and built up >35k
users in 21 months with steady revenue growth and average review scores of
4.78/5 from over 450 reviewers.

Looking for Product Management roles or the right fit at an early stage start-
up. After a year stuck in classrooms I’m ready to roll up my sleeves and get
back to work helping design and build software! I personally lean heavily
towards consumer-facing products.

------
nalexn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-150-Rzu)

Email: a.naumov91 <@> gmail < com

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

\--------

Over the past eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS
team lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in
Hollywood, CA, followed by starting my startup. Now I’m on the market for my
next professional challenge as a software engineer, who blends experience in
mobile app development and systems architecture with product-oriented
leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
LinkedIn / Resume to read more about my experience!

------
joetannn
Location: Fairfax, Virginia

Remote: Open to all possibilities

Willing to relocate: Open to all possibilities

Technologies: Python, Java, C, Typescript, Angular, SQL, noSQL, Git, unix CL,
blockchain (Ethereum)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jotann](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jotann)

Email: josephwytn@gmail.com

I'm a 3rd/4th year college student with 2 previous internships in government
contracting. I'm looking for a 3rd internship experience (in any location) for
the summer that has a focus in full stack development or cybersecurity
(private or cleared work is OK), and any full time remote work in fall 2020 in
similar categories. I am passionate about integrating aspects of cyber
security into software development. Email me about any oppurtunities or if you
have any more questions.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
xelxebar

      Location: Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, network infrastructure/analysis, email infrastructure, linking/loading, ELF, profiling
      Language Interests: Haskell, J/APL, Scheme, C, x86_64, Prolog, shell (various)
      Other Interests: Formal verification, open hardware, GPU-accelerated Bayesian analysis
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
    

I'm a software engineer with about five years experience in industry and
masters degree in pure mathematics (algebraic geometry).

Two of my core values are team harmony and deep understanding. I thrive with
teams that emphasize strong communication and ample learning.

If the above sounds like it might be a good fit for your team, then I hope to
hear from you!

------
kmietotwy
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, Node.js

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ci0mhHpETc-
PKOQ6N-6zKraLFz7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ci0mhHpETc-
PKOQ6N-6zKraLFz76InCS/view?usp=sharing)

Email: brendavflores@gmail.com

Looking for an entry-level/junior software development position to kickstart
my career transition. I have an MBA and CPA with 8 years of experience
accounting for small businesses, working in cross-functional teams to solve
business problems, and communicating with vendors and stakeholders.

A position with a company working on a finance product or within that domain
would fit my skillset well, but I'm also open to other opportunities where I
can learn more.

------
psal93
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: ArcGIS, QGIS, PostGIS, MapBox, PostGRESQL, C++, OpenGL, Python,
Javascript, PowerBI, DAX, PowerQuery

Résumé/CV: Contact me

email: patsalembier@gmail.com

\---

I have multiple years of experience working with geospatial data across
multiple domains including Business Intelligence, Data Visualization LiDAR
analysis and surveying. My specialization is in Python-focused geospatial data
science, with my most recent project having been a Power BI-based data
visualization project illustrating the current state of connectivity in rural
British Columbia.

I'm looking for a mid-level GIS Analyst position or a Jr. Developer position
in the Greater Seattle Area. Feel free to send me a message if you've like to
connect further or even grab an informal coffee.

------
jlev
Location: Oakland, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask/Django), JS (React/Vue), DevOps (Docker/AWS), Nice
APIs (Twilio/Lob)

Résumé/CV: [https://levinger.net/josh/files/resume-
technical.pdf](https://levinger.net/josh/files/resume-technical.pdf),
[https://spacedog.xyz](https://spacedog.xyz)

Email: josh@spacedog.xyz

I've been a freelancer for the last six years, working on projects to scale
collective action via online organizing. Before that I led a small team at a
non-profit tech accelerator. MIT degrees in aero/astro engineering and media
lab. Looking to join a team of do-ers who are actually trying to change the
world.

------
Cenk

      Location: Europe 
      Remote: Yep 
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Skills: Frontend, Product Management, UX + UI, some PHP, Wordpress, SEO, growth
      Résumé/CV: https://cenk.co/CV.pdf
      Email: work@cenk.co
      Looking for: Freelance work or to relocate to London, Berlin, Leipzig or somewhere else cool. 

Worked at a YC startup in Stockholm for two years as Head of Digital (small
team, so product management combined with plenty of hands-on frontend work). I
went full-time on my own project in the edtech space this January, Citationsy
(a reference management app with 150K users). I’m available for frontend work
(no React or Angular), freelance or full-time considered.

------
samtechie
Location: Uganda

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript(React/React Native), Elixir/Phoenix,
Python(Flask, Pandas,Scikit Learn, Keras/Tensorflow)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/wasswasam/](https://www.visualcv.com/wasswasam/)

Email: ws@bitways.net

I am a full stack developer and Data Scientist with 4 years experience in
Ruby/Rails 2 years experience with React/Redux and I have spent 1 year
dabbling in Data Science with a keen interest in Machine Learning. I have also
spent 1 year working with Elixir on mostly personal projects. I am current
looking for a full-time position preferably remote but open to relocation with
Visa sponsorship.

------
sklivvz1971

      Location: Italy (CET)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full-stack & DevOps, agile coach, scaling, performance, international speaker
      Résumé/CV: https://sklivvz.com/cv
      Email: marco.cecconi@intelligenthack.com
    

I'm looking for small to medium companies that need VP of Engineering help
implement a modern department: pay back tech debt, implement a modern DevOps
culture, have a functional methodology. I have a vast experience in the field
and have worked to that effect with companies such as Stack Overflow, Toptal,
and many other small-to-medium companies.

------
aqibgatoo
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: C#,Java,Kotlin,JavaScript,Python, Android, Flutter, Asp .Net
Core,flask,Sql etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aqibgatoo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aqibgatoo/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/aqibgatoo](https://github.com/aqibgatoo)

Email: aqib.droid@gmail.com

I am a Software Engineer, who has worked with both web and mobile. I am
currently working with Musalleen Inc US, where i am developing a new
matrimonial platform with backend in flask and mobile application with
Flutter.I am always ready to jump and learn stuff.

------
ayildiz
Location: London, Cambridge, Oxford, Edinburgh, Berlin, Munich, Amsterdam,
Paris, Tel Aviv, Copenhagen, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, R, Prolog, Dr.Racket, PIG, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-
yıldız-977911124/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-yıldız-977911124/)

Email: ay1218@imperial.ac.uk

I am a Msc. Computing(Machine Learning) student at Imperial College London,
will be graduating this November. I am looking for a full-time position where
I can hone my skills in ML and AI while working in a fast-paced environment.

------
mnoah
Location: New York / New Jersey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Pandas, Flask/Django, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Postgres,
Heroku, AWS, oh and Excel(woo!)/VBA

Résumé/CV: [https://martinnoah.com](https://martinnoah.com) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-noah](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-
noah)

Email: martinnoah@gmail.com

Junior Python developer experienced in developing web apps and Python
programs. Dangerous enough to have started a fledgling SaaS business and now
looking for full-time employment!

------
Seanny123

       Location: Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Ontario
       Technologies: Python, TypeScript, MongoDB, SQL, Machine Learning
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rg9acwslmgqvzvy/ds_resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: seanaubin@gmail.com
    
    

I'm a Data Scientist with 5 years experience researching and implementing
Machine Learning algorithms (time-series forecasting, reinforcement learning
and others) turning theoretical insights into meaningful applications.

------
oomkiller
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Only for exceptional opportunities

Technologies: Elixir, Scala, Ruby, Rails, TypeScript, JavaScript, React,
GraphQL, HL7, Mirth, FHIR, SMART, Google Cloud Platform, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prestonmarshall/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prestonmarshall/)
(Full resume available upon request)

Email: hnjobs@bbhoss.io

I'm an experienced director looking for new opportunities. I've spent most of
my career in health tech startups, so I have a lot of experience with
healthcare integrations, but also domain knowledge like billing codes, HEDIS
measures, HIPAA compliance, etc. I would love a position where I can utilize
this experience, but am not locked in to health tech. I have a lot of
tolerance for decrepit systems, and find the challenge of making their data
available to those who need it an enjoyable experience. I'm a big proponent of
async work culture, so I'm seeking remote leadership positions (management if
you're fully distributed, or IC), for the right opportunity (> director level,
top IC on a new and exciting project, great learning opportunity) I will
commute to an office. Contract work considered on a case-by-case basis. If any
of this sounds like you, please get in touch. You can book time with me
directly at [https://bbhoss.io/hireme](https://bbhoss.io/hireme)

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York Remote: Yes (Remote Only) Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
    

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
mgallowa

      Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript/Typescript, React/Redux/Apollo, Node/Express.js, Graphql/Rest, Python/Django/Flask, MySQL/PostgresSQL/MongoDB/Redis, Docker, AWS/GCP, CI/CD workflows, Webpack/Grunt/Rollup, LESS/SASS/CSS, git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zdraSt7RhWKq6ZeShBFHaFZ8mkyZ69aP/view
      Email: Mark.Galloway@ualberta.ca
      Github: https://github.com/MarkGalloway
      Looking for: (Senior/Lead) Fullstack Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer
      Timezone: UTC -6
    

I have 6 years of experience developing high-traffic, full-stack web
applications. I've built everything from social media app backends to very
complex dashboards to mobile-first Progressive Web Apps to web-based, event-
driven games. I've also designed and deployed large, distributed, and scalable
cloud infrastructures. I've often had full ownership of these projects, with
junior developers underwing. I've planned milestones, set and met deadlines,
and empowered my colleagues to deliver their best. I strongly enjoy teaching
others and helping my teams work together to meet ambitious goals.

I have a solid grasp of software engineering fundamentals and system design. I
believe in clean and simple code designs modeled around data. I prefer
readable and testable solutions to clever ones. I'm motivated to exceed
requirements and have an end result that is both performant and provides a
superior user experience.

------
alexvoda

      Location: Romania
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Willing to travel for work: Yes(depending on country)
      Technologies:
        - Languages: C#, Powershell, F#, Rust, Typescript, Python, HTML
    
        - Microsoft: .Net(&Core), Linq, Asp.Net (&Core)
    
        - Databases: SQL Server, PostgreSql, Sqlite, Dataphor
    
        - Testing: Selenium, SqlMap, Owasp Zap, Fiddler
    
        - In the past: Unity, PHP, MySql, Oracle, Apache Web Server, IIS, Objective-C, Cocoa, C, C++, Visual Basic, Delphi, Java
    
        - Learning: React, Angular, Vue.JS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
        - Curious about for the future: Julia, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Qt, Electron, Sphinx/Solr/Lucene, Lua, Ada, Neo4J
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: alexvoda@vivaldi.net
    
    

I am currently working as a database developer (SQL and Powershell) for a
healthcare software corporation. I have been employed in software development
for almost 10 years and have written code for more than 15. I have worked
backend, frontend(web and native, mobile and desktop), databases and testing
throughout my time. I am currently updating my knowledge about frontend as I
would like to return to it and I am most excited by opportunities to work in
Rust. Throughout my career I have built a very systemic view point.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Looking for: Permanent but part-time (4 hours a day) opportunities

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 17 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 6
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
Paul-E
Location: Los Angeles / Irvine, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, western USA

Technologies: Python, Rust, Numpy, Cython, Jupyter notebook, Linux, git, bash

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ellenbogen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ellenbogen/)
Résumé/CV: Please email

Email: pe5 [at] cs.princeton.edu

US Citizen: Yes

I am a PhD student in computer science at Princeton University. My current
research explores the privacy of consumer genetic genealogy companies. You can
read a preprint of my current research here:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/531269v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/531269v1)

My work requires combination of engineering and simple (naive bayes) machine
learning. For the paper above, I simulate populations with hundreds of
thousands of individuals using Rust, and then analyze the simulated data and
population using Python, with key functions optimized by Cython. The project
required me to have a breadth of skill, from understanding bayes
classification to CPU cache locality.

I am looking for either data science roles, engineering roles, or ideally
roles that combine both. Having a research component is a plus! __I will be
available starting near the end of Februray, or the begining of March. __

------
andy9775
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript/TypeScript, Golang, Ruby, Java, SQL, HTML,
CSS, React, Docker, GraphQL, REST, Android, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ktr9q5f3xqaobdn/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ktr9q5f3xqaobdn/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: andy9775@gmail.com

Hey all, I'm currently a Computer Science Student at the University of Toronto
and I'm looking for a Summer 2020 internship.

I've been working full-time for the past 3 years and I'm currently pursuing a
second degree with my first being in Business. I decided to go back to school
in order to fill my skills gap and I'm looking for a role that'll let me
further stretch my academic and practical skills. I've put together software
for major corporations while working in the client/service industry and I am
open to roles outside of this as well. My experience has allowed me to pick up
multiple technologies and allowed me to learn what I like and don't like - so
feel free to reach out and discuss. I'm also a keen learner and I can pick up
technologies very quickly so if you have something outside of what I know I'm
excited to take on the challenge to learn it and expand my skills.

------
iheartrandom
Location: San Francisco / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UX design, product design, brand design, js, css

Résumé/CV: [http://coryhess.com/includes/coryhess-
resume.pdf](http://coryhess.com/includes/coryhess-resume.pdf)

Email: cory@makemythos.com

I'm a design leader with over 16 years in the industry. I’ve created digital
experiences for Sony, Apple, Zenefits, Quiksilver, Qualcomm, and Blackberry.
I'm currently looking for remote contract work.

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right position.
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
      Email: dan at dataconcord dot com
    

About me: I've been an independent consultant focused on data analysis, data
science, and business intelligence for over 2 years. I have over 10 years of
experience in project management and general abstract problem solving through
my previous career in mechanical engineering. One of my favorite things in the
world is figuring out things that have not been figured out before (and
getting paid for it). Among my clients are a major automotive company whom I
am helping identify early stage startups and a company whose search engine
optimization I improved. The latter company is now the authority box on Google
for it's domain. One of my side projects involves predictive analytics for the
NFL that depends on my ability to discover absent statistics.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions. Email me and
let's discuss a project or a position!

------
adamjroth
Location: Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote, efficient and highly available) Willing to
relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel preferred

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript,
Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express, PHP, GraphQL
(Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android / Android Studio,
Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas, CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux,
Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber,
Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr, Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2,
Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux, Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops,
Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket, MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZG_ZPS/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

------
newgrange

      Location: Central Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: AI/ML, hardware-software co-development, networking, IoT
      Résumé/CV: Email if needed.
      Email: nbp@fynestro.com
      
      

Note: Looking for project work. Below are a few random items from what I have
done in the past. I have been very fortunate to work on such diverse topics.

AI/ML: Image analysis with custom Deep NNets - application specific, NLP, data
analytics, Google computer vision API, AWS Rekognition etc.

Hardware: FPGA / ASIC (SoC) bring-up, hw/sw co-development, help with ASIC/SoC
design/architecture.

Embedded: RTOS, custom bare metal system, ultra-low-power memory and resource
constrained system design. Interfaces such as PCIe, UART, SPI, I2C etc. Many
microcontrollers (e.g. Cypress PSoC, Atmel AVR, Microchip, r-pi / arduino,
...)

Networking: RF and wired protocol stack development from scratch (built from
Mbps to 100 +Gbps on custom hw platform) , feature adds. Many wireless MAC
protocols, custom protocol design ...

Cloud: AWS infrastructure and ecosystem components for large scale system
solutions

Languages: C, Python, Golang, Elm etc.

This short list hopefully provides an overview, please reach out if you have
any questions.

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Java, Play framework, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Javascript/HTML5/CSS, React/Redux, Typescript, Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite),
Git

Résumé/CV: [https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf](https://nbn.sh/resume.pdf)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~3 years of experience in Java (Play) and Javascript
(React).

I have been working at one of the India's biggest telecom companies. I've
contributed to a Coupons platform, some of the things I did on the project —

* Developed a mobile exclusive React based end user application used for publishing coupons.

* Integrated with a mPOS (Mobile Point of Sale) system to provide functionality such as dynamic coupon allocation based on the cart, discount calculation, and end to end tracking of coupons redemption as well as analytics.

* Helped in redesigning the platform to incorporate multi-tenancy and targeted promotion delivery.

* Contributed major features/bug-fixes to a Play(Java) based backend.

* Wrote Python/bash scripts for deployments, generating data for performance testing.

Note: Not interested in front-end only opportunities.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
cmukka
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need VISA sponsor if abroad)

Technologies: Javascript(NodeJS, Chai, Mocha, React), Java, C++, Python, SQL,
Docker, Git,

Résumé/CV: [https://tiny.cc/CV-Mukka](https://tiny.cc/CV-Mukka)

Email: chaitanya.mvs2007@gmail.com

I will be graduating soon in 2020 and looking for opportunities around
Software Development (full-stack in general), cloud development and/or
software design roles. Open to work for start-ups.

------
gampleman
Location: Edinburgh, UK / Nicosia, Cyprus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elm, JavaScript (et al), D3, Mapbox (and other web GIS),
Haskell, Ruby

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/gampleman](https://stackoverflow.com/story/gampleman)

Email: kopomir at gmail dot com

I build complex data visualizations and maps. I like making things that
require a fusion of the technical and the visual - an intersection of design
and programming.

------
adanto6840

      Location: Las Vegas, NV
      Remote:  Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, for the right opportunity
      Résumé/CV:  Available via email to qualified requestors
      Email:  hn@dantonio.co  (just CO, no M)
    

EXPERIENCE / TECHNOLOGY

Senior developer with 15 years of wide-ranging business, management, and
technology experience. The breadth of experience along with my can-do attitude
means I've done a bit of everything: from full-stack web development to
racking/stacking servers, on-call/dev-ops responsibilities, server admin, DB
admin & data warehousing, video servers from scratch, and everything in
between. An additional 6 years of game-dev experience (Unity) in which I
obtained funding, built & managed a team, wrote code, and eventually shipped a
successful title to Steam.

LOOKING FOR

I am most interested in technology-related management/leadership roles where
my efforts have the potential to make a large & material business impact.

I have not previously been actively seeking employment, but I am always open
to potential opportunities; if you have something that you think I might be a
great fit for then I'd love to connect and discuss further! :)

------
rmbibeault
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp, Python, Linux, git (some knowledge of rust, and C)

Github: github.com/Duderichy

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-
bibeault-355512159/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-bibeault-355512159/)

Resume: see LinkedIn, and message me their, or email me for a copy.

Email: RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

I WILL BE IN THE BAY AREA the 21st - 25th, and have interviews scheduled on
the 22nd and 24th, but am looking to interview on the 21st, 23rd, and 25th.

I passed the triplebyte interview.

Physics major (Bachelors of Science) turned software developer. Closing one
year as a backend developer at a common lisp shop. Looking to move to a linux
based company. (macOS as workstation computer/laptops is great too!). Avid
learner, currently finish up Designing Data Intensive applications.

Would be glad to work at a company that uses a functional language, such as
Haskell, especially if they don't expect new employees to come in already
knowing the language.

Ambitious: only been at the company a year and spent a significant amount of
time this summer directing an intern, overhauled the build system the company
uses internally (set up jenkins over previous system).

------
jhnovick
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Python, SQL, Data Science

Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/jerelnovick/](http://linkedin.com/in/jerelnovick/)

GitHub: [http://github.com/JerelNovick](http://github.com/JerelNovick) (in
progress)

Personal Website: [http://jerelnovick.com/](http://jerelnovick.com/) (in
progress)

Email: jerel.novick@gmail.com

I am a Data Scientist with Relationship Management experience. From prior work
experience, I am accustomed to the rigors of working in fast-paced, highly
regulated environments that require sharp attention to detail, consummate
accuracy and outstanding communication skills. Some of the skills I possess
include Python, machine learning and identifying strategic goals and growth
opportunities through in-depth analysis. I am adept at aligning projects and
company objectives with client goals to ensure optimal satisfaction. By adding
me to your staff, you will gain a diligent, goal-oriented professional with
the dedication and focus required to successfully fulfill any role.

------
v1l
I'm an experienced and hands-on product and engineering leader. I've led
multiple high impact, productive teams at early-stage startups in both
engineering and product capacities.

Most recently, I was Co-founder and Head of Product and Engineering at a
venture-funded startup that's doing well. I now want to work on challenging
projects/problem solving with startups and mid-sized companies.

The best way that I can add value is bringing in strong, demonstrated,
experience of delivering products/features and getting them to market faster
-- whether it's yet to be launched or already in production.

What does that mean in practice?

\- If you are a sales/business-focused founder who needs someone to manage and
propel the ship on the product side.

\- Is your product not shipping fast enough? I can help fix that.

\- I can help with product roadmapping, putting together a strong cadence of
shipping in sprints, talking to customers, and working with design and
engineering

\- Decisions such as should we even build feature X? Answer: probably not. If
not, how can we get the answers we want?

Location: SF bay area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: All things Product, Rapid Prototyping/PoC building, Shipping

Full-time: No, looking for contract/freelance/consulting opportunities

Email: in my profile

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Self Introduction: I have just finished my second master's degree in
statistics. I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist
positions. I’m passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good
at advanced analytics skills. Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast
learn, problem-solving and proactive. Before the program, I have 5 years’
working experience and even led a small team of 4 members in another country.

Remote: Open

Software: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiayiliu-2017/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiayiliu-2017/)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
secondaryaccnt
Location: Remote, OR, USA

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS | Express | VueJS | BackboneJS | and more, these are just
what I have been using most recently

Data: MongoDB | Solr | SQL (most recently Postgres, MariaDB)

Cloud: AWS | GitHub | Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/secondaryaccnt/8b5b1c479e8893cb8ecff...](https://gist.github.com/secondaryaccnt/8b5b1c479e8893cb8ecff7dfcf2602d2)

Email: secondaryaccntx@gmail.com

I am a remote full stack engineer and engineering manager with experience
building out and onboarding a remote team from 1 full time engineer (myself)
up to a 9 person engineering team coupled with natural company growth. I have
approximately 15 years of professional software engineering experience. I am
capable of working anywhere in the stack and quickly learning new technologies
as needed. I can wear many hats, and I am definitely a jack of all trades
type.

I am looking for an early stage role at a remote first company or an early
stage role at a company thinking about utilizing a remote team. I am happy and
capable of an IC role and moving back in to management as company growth
permits. I'm not including any PII or using my normal hn or github account
with this post as several of my team members read the site, and I am not dead
set on leaving my current position yet. I'm more interested in feeling out the
waters and seeing if there are any interesting roles out there. Please feel
free to email me at the address listed and I will be happy to provide you with
actual github, linkedin, etc, and talk about the role that you have in mind.

------
ohyash
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (would need
relocation sponsorship) Technologies: Python/C#/C++/SQL/Embedded-C Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16QpWQJ6D80B-9JJyhG6rlhPqBkw...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16QpWQJ6D80B-9JJyhG6rlhPqBkwsWnDY/view?usp=drivesdk)
Email: yashyadav.710@outlook.com

Hi, I am a recent computer science graduate (Bachelors, June 2019) with 6
months experience(internship+job) working on the backend and automated
webjobs(all C#). During the degree course I have mostly worked with python for
projects and c++ for Data Structures and Algorithms practices. I am
enthusiastic for IOT as a field and I have worked with 8 bit microcontrollers
as well. I have negligible experience with frontend, but have tried out
desktop UI development in the past using Elementary toolkit(Enlightenment
EFL), and Python's tkinter. I am comfortable working in the unix environment
as GNU/linux has been my preferred workstation OS for past 6 years.

------
proverbialbunny
Location: Palo Alto, CA / San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Role: Software Engineer && Data Scientist

Technologies: C++17, C, Python, R

Within the last decade I:

\- Was the first software engineer/data engineer at a successful wearables
startup that was acquired and ended up evaluated at over a billion dollars.

\- Developed timeseries algorithms for classification projects that is key to
the companies long term success.

\- In 2010 I worked as the first machine learning specialist. The project
succeeded and was central to the companies success. By 2012 it was labeled the
fastest growing tech company of the year.

\- Oh, and I've worked on the proxy software almost every large ISP uses to
transfer http and tls traffic.

While most of my work could be considered Data Science, and I do love
research, I live in between Software Engineer and Data Science. I've written
tools Data Scientists use, dashboards, and have Data Engineering experience
too.

In my free time, I enjoy: quantitative finance (I've written a profitable
trading bot.), video post processing (I've been playing with neural nets that
restore old video as of late), and in general I enjoy research and exploring
cognition and meta-learning.

Email: ddouglas87@gmail.com

~~~
OJFord
(I'm not in a position to hire so sorry to digress but) Are there any good
texts you can recommend for quantitative finance, 'for engineers' sort of
thing? I studied engineering (EE / CS) and am interested (in a non-work sense)
in finance / economics, but haven't read anything that bridges the gap and
don't know where to start.

~~~
maest
Not the person you asked, but I might be able to help - what are you hoping to
learn?

How to build automated strategies, how execution algos work, how the market
works, etc?

~~~
OJFord
I suppose the problem really is that I don't know, just that it interests me
and that the field I do know more about does actually have quite an overlap,
but pretty much none of my knowledge is in the intersection, st least as far
as I know.

On the financial side I've only ever read things like the Economist, FT,
consumer investment stuff. I'm keen to try a more quantitative/engineering
textbook, but I'm naïve even of the right search terms for an entry point.

~~~
maest
Then I can mention some recommendations (in no particular order):

* [https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/7346602-algorithmic-t...](https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/7346602-algorithmic-trading-and-dma) Really dry (and thick) book, but it's comprehensive in its treatment of execution algos. This was written by a guy who worked on the sellside, so this is written in the context of receiving large orders from buyside clients and trying to execute them efficiently and with minimal market impact. There's an overview here: [http://www.algo-dma.com/2007/12/overview.html](http://www.algo-dma.com/2007/12/overview.html)

Main criticism is that it's kind of a dated book, but the fundamentals (how to
benchmark, dealing with multiple venues) are still relevant.

* Robert Carver's books and blog: [https://qoppac.blogspot.com/p/about-me.html](https://qoppac.blogspot.com/p/about-me.html) His background is a buyside algo trader whos' now retired. Mostly focuses on futures, still trades on his own account. I'd say his books are entry-level, but they have one big useful rule - keep your system simple and be paranoid about overfitting your parameters.

* Not algo stuff, but more financial, Matt Levine's Money Stuff column in bloomberg is a joy to read: [https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/authors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matthe...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/authors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matthew-s-levine)

* AQR's Asness writes some interesting stuff: [https://www.aqr.com/Insights/Perspectives](https://www.aqr.com/Insights/Perspectives) The main caveat there is that he has a vested interest in pushing for smart beta, as that is AQR's bread-and-butter. Still, clever guy making interesting points.

For relaxed (and arguably information-free) reading, you can look at: Flash
Boys - Main criticism here is that the book is arguably PR for the IEX, so
they paint HFTs in an almost exclusively negative light. So take that with a
big grain of salt. Still, nice book to get some context about the HFT world.
More Money Than God - super naff title, but ok read; covers the stories of
various successful fund managers, especially in the algo space.

As a final thought, I'd say, the quant space is really opaque (and still
changing fast even today) and largely misunderstood by outsiders. I find that
academics, reporters and pop-culture authors usually get things quite wrong.
Insiders, like Asness and Carver know more, but sometimes have vested
interests in selling you something. There are a lot of books on Amazon about
"systematic investing" and most of them are thin on substance or, even worse,
just wrong.

~~~
OJFord
Many thanks!

------
dogcomplex
Location: Victoria, BC (Canada)

Remote: Yes, 6 years experience

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but Remote preferred

Technologies: ReactJS + Native, PHP, SQL, JS/HTML/CSS etc

Email: warrenkoch at gmail

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6Qa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6QaQ0Us_gHHmP6RdRHIy-I/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-
koch-156aa026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-koch-156aa026/)

Github: [https://github.com/dogcomplex](https://github.com/dogcomplex)

Been programming in PHP for 15 years, 6 professionally. Been using the React
stack for a year now, lots to learn but fairly comfortable now. Can handle
most aspects of a project - from initial design to fully working MVP - as a
solo developer, but enjoy working with teams too. I love front-end work, and
have a fairly strong eye for UX/UI design.

Asking rate: 35 USD/hr. PST Timezone, but very flexible. Available for full-
time or part-time work

------
oldboyFX
We are a two-person web development team with extensive experience in
architecting, building, and managing large custom-made applications.

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I specialize in front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, Webpack, Node, etc.), and also do light back-end work.

My partner specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

We're hireable as a team or individually.

Read more on [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/) (recent projects:
[https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-studies))

------
vonnjonn
Location: Bayonne, NJ (just outside NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas, Keras),
Python, SQL, AWS, HTML, CSS, BeautifulSoup, Tableau, Excel

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsovo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsovo/)
(Actual Resume upon request)

Email: vonn.n.johnson@gmail.com

\----

Role: I am a Data Scientist and an Instructor

Education: Recently graduated from General Assembly's Data Science Immersive
program in May. Went to Seton Hall University B.S. Finance 2015

Experience: Currently a Part-Time Data Science Instructor Associate for a
cohort of Morgan Stanley Employees. Previously a 3-Year Compliance Rotation
Associate for Prudential Financial Inc.

What I bring to the table: I've been doing data analytics in varying ways
since 2012 (quantitative and qualitative). With Data Science I now can
statistically analyze large datasets. Compliance has also taught me project
management, relationship management, and leadership enabling me to carry a
project across the finish line.

What I am looking for: Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Data Engineer.

------
oschvr
Location: London, UK

Remote: Sure, not particularly looking but open.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Development: Git, Docker, SSH, Bash, macOS, Linux

\- Programming: JavaScript, Python, Solidity, SQL, Go

\- Markup: HTML, CSS, Pug/Jade, Markdown

\- Frontend: jQuery, Bootstrap, SemanticUI, Webpack

\- Web & Mobile: Node.JS, React/Redux, React Native, GraphQL

\- Databases: MongoDB, DynamoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL

\- Cloud: AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean, Heroku

Résumé/CV:

Versatile software engineer and cloud solutions architect with 6 years of
experience building applications and managing complex architectures. Focused
in React/RN, Javascript, Linux and AWS (CSAA). Interested in Fintech and
Cybersec

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KaEG6cj7N-fV6sPOcDc62sqdP17...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KaEG6cj7N-fV6sPOcDc62sqdP17pUSfS/view?usp=drivesdk)

[https://oschvr.com](https://oschvr.com)

[http://github.com/oschvr](http://github.com/oschvr)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/3356769/oschvr](https://stackoverflow.com/users/3356769/oschvr)

Email: oscarchavezromero@gmail.com

~~~
ifemide06
We are looking for a React Native dev on a part-time basis. Remote. Would this
be of interest?

------
gavino
Location: Santa Clara, CA

Remote: Yes, but prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (React.js), Rails, Node.js

Personal Website: [https://gavin.wtf](https://gavin.wtf)

Github: [https://github.com/dinubs](https://github.com/dinubs)

Email: gavincodes@gmail.com

\---

Frontend developer with experience working in mobile, and cloud computing.
Looking primarily to work with React.js and build interesting products.

------
yashvijariwala
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, within USA (prefer local to Massachusetts)

Technologies: Python, SQL, Java, Machine learning libraries (pandas, numpy,
scikit-learn, TensorFlow, OpenCV, spaCy, NLTK), Apache Spark, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1v5aQQWP_o3zPDcybHB2-xJ9Swa...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1v5aQQWP_o3zPDcybHB2-xJ9SwaAHUItQ)

Email: jariwala(dot)ya(at)gmail(dot)com

About me: I offer 2 years of intensive professional and academic experience in
the field of machine learning. I would love to talk with you and discuss how I
can bring in new ideas and motivation.

Personal website: [http://ynjariwala.com/](http://ynjariwala.com/)

LinkedIn : [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashasvi-
jariwala/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashasvi-jariwala/)

GitHub :
[https://github.com/yashvijariwala](https://github.com/yashvijariwala)

Certification : Machine Learning by Stanford University

------
phkuo
Role: Hardware/Sensor Engineer

Location: Palo Alto, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Sensors, Analog/Digital IC Design, FPGA, Matlab, PCB Design and
Assemble, Python, Java, Scikit-learn, Tensorflow, Pytorch, AWS, Semiconductor
Process, Display, Wearable Device

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pOWNM7a_7fXbiPvtC0o276Ifa4...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pOWNM7a_7fXbiPvtC0o276Ifa4pnscK6)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pohung-
kuo-363446175/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pohung-kuo-363446175/)

Email: phkuo@stanford.edu

I'm a postdoc at Stanford EE working on sensor hardware integration. Primarily
looking for a full-time job. I have involved integrating multiple types of
biosensor systems and ICS, such as glucose, magnetic, lab-on-chip, MEMS, ECG,
EEG and EOG. I also have basic machine learning knowledge for analyzing
recorded sensor data. I am seeking the role to leverage sensor, circuit and
data analysis to integrate innovative devices.

Thanks.

~~~
manoharan
Check this out
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keeptruckin/jobs/4316132002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keeptruckin/jobs/4316132002)
You can mail your resume to manoharan@keeptruckin.com

------
westoncb

      Location: Tucson, AZ
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: probably not
      Technologies: JavaScript, three.js, Electron, CSS/HTML variants, webpack. In the past: Java desktop and mobile, Objective-C (iOS dev).
      Résumé/CV: http://symbolflux.com/resume.html
      Portfolio: http://symbolflux.com/projects
      Email: westoncb at [google's mail service]
    

I'm primarily a generalist, though my specialty for a few years now has been
doing computer graphics and computational geometry with web technologies.

\--------------------------------------------------

 _Examples of recent work:_

\- I just finished a contract to survey point cloud classification and
reconstruction research, and then to build a classifier for urban LiDAR scans
based on my findings.

\- Last year I worked with a software consultancy to lay the foundations and
develop core features/algorithms for a specialized web-based CAD tool,
eventually bringing onboard a team of ~6 to continue building on top of it.
(Demo vid + testimonial:
[http://symbolflux.com/projects/cadtool](http://symbolflux.com/projects/cadtool))

\- I've been designing and developing a product built with Electron, Rust,
javascript, three.js, webpack, etc.:
([https://diskatlas.com](https://diskatlas.com) —it's all placeholder stuff:
download doesn't actually work.) I'm taking a break from this for the next few
months to catch up on finances.

\--------------------------------------------------

 _What I 'm seeking:_

I'm open to a wide range—just shoot me a message. I am however, almost
certainly only looking for _limited duration or part-time work_ , potentially
on a contract basis.

------
bschlueter
Location: Santa Monica, California

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: sure

Technologies: Kubernetes, Ansible, Python, Golang, Nodejs, Linux, Nginx,
Varnish, Rabbitmq, AWS, Jenkins, Fastly, Scrum (though I prefer an actual
agile methodology), Bourne Shell (prefer pure posix, am familiar with bash and
zsh), HTML, CSS, have worked professionally with Php, Groovy, Chef, Puppet,
Ruby, Java, Haproxy, MySQL, Postgres, Prometheus, Grafana, Datadog, have
dabbled in Haskell (that would awesome to work with professionally)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/schlueter/Resume/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/schlueter/Resume/blob/master/README.md)

Email: b@schlueter.blue

Currently a DevOps (I wish it were a team philosophy and not my title, but so
it goes in a top down org) engineer at a digital media company. I would love
to find work at a company doing something actively positive for the planet or
a some portion of its population.

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
morenoh149
Location: New York, NY nyc

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel
optimization and machine learning. Developed software used by thousands of
paying customers Javascript (React Native, Node.js) Python (Django,
tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails, Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql,
redshift, postgres), experienced translating high level requirements into data
models (information systems) OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using
aws glue and ec2 running python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on
scrapinghub, and cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker).

CV: [https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me),
[https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-
Moreno-b....](https://harrymoreno.com/assets/resume/resume_Harry-Moreno-b.pdf)

Email: morenoh149@gmail.com

------
sochix
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: javascript, node.js, React, docker

Résumé/CV: [https://ipirozhenko.com/cv/](https://ipirozhenko.com/cv/)

Email: ilya.p@rd17.org

If you’re looking for a senior full stack software engineer who can solve a
wide array of technical tasks then you’ve come to the right place!

I’m a polyglot programmer, so I can take care of a whole stack of technologies
that you have, including old ones. Currently, my preferable stack is Node.js
with any NoSQL warehouse for a backend, React and webpack for a frontend,
Python for ML related tasks and Docker and Ansible for infrastructure.

In addition, I’m a tech entrepreneur, which means that I want to solve
technical tasks that will help your business grow and generate more income.

For the past 2 years, I have been working as CTO and co-founder at RD17 LLC.
As for now, it’s a stable and profitable business, but it lacks professional
growth. That’s why I’m looking for new opportunities and new challenges as an
engineer.

------
sethx

      Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands
      Remote: Yes,
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, Frontend engineering, Consulting, Software Sales
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YWvrUaLKJOeDarbZPF7CQXJZdwYylHTptzWqnEGFadM/
      Email: david.leonardi@gmail.com

I am a developer and product oriented sales looking for new opportunities with
a San Francisco based startup. I speak 5 languages: English, Italian and
German natively, French and Dutch at expert level. I would like to bring my
experience as a developer and as a salesman in software consulting to the
table for a company based in the US to either develop new features on a
platform or to help with Europe expansion. My dream is to find a job where I
can work remotely Europe, and from time to time work out of a California
office. I have dual (US/IT) citizenship, so no visa is required.

------
gkiranp
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Yes to Europe and UK (visa sponsor required)

Technologies: C++11, C++03, C, Python, Qt, Embedded System, System
Programming, MISRA, Adaptive-AUTOSAR, Linux, Android-NDK

Résumé/CV:
[https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf](https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: mail2kpuranik@gmail.com

\- Highly skilled and self-motivated software developer having 10 years of
experience in Embedded software design and development for Firmware,
Middleware and Applications.

\- Hands-on experience in using wide range of analysis tools, performance
tuning tools and development and debugging tools in embedded system and
Internet Of Things (IOT); troubleshooting experience on embedded targets using
oscilloscope and logic analyzer.

\- Modern C++ 11/14 and Concurrent programming knowledge; experience in
working on Safety Critical standards, such as IEC61508 and EN50128; fluency in
implementing flexible solutions for frequent changes and easy maintenance.

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: Please

Willing to relocate: W central or SW Fla

Technologies: New product development; Embedded/firmware/bare metal or
FreeRTOS; *nix/RF/crypto/; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC,
ST's M4 ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via
MCUXpresso & Kinetis Dev Studio & unix like systems;, MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; gdb;
clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server;
grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power
line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; LoRA; Battery powered
devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android Studio; GNSS; NEMA
cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney & pilot (ASEL/IA);
amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
r0b05
Location: Johannesburg, South Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• Front End - CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, JavaScript, Angular, React, Ionic,
Cordova, WPF, Delphi

• Back End - C#, .NET, Java, Spring, JavaScript, Node.js, Express

• Data Stores - MySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, Oracle, CouchDB, Hibernate,
Entity Framework

• Web Servers - Apache Tomcat, Apache HTTP Server, Jboss, Wildfly, Microsoft
IIS

• Containerization - Docker

• Cloud - Azure, AWS, Google Cloud, Firebase

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QKXayT2myKc0N4yEwpXMbz4k46...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QKXayT2myKc0N4yEwpXMbz4k46x9xFQa)

Email: rovashan@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer, currently working at a bank. I am looking for new
challenges - specifically startup or early growth stage positions where I can
help create something useful. My skills extend to front-end, back-end, devops
and technical support. I am able to put myself in the customer's shoes and
adopt an entrepreneurial mindset to ship, maintain and grow products.

------
Fej

      Location: NYC metro area/NY/NJ (US)
      Remote: if you like, but physical presence is preferred
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Python, HTML5/CSS3/ES6 (JS), Java, C
      Email: j at the domain below
    

Résumé (code block does not allow links):
[http://fej.io/docs/Jeff%20Meli%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf](http://fej.io/docs/Jeff%20Meli%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf)

Just graduated from Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next to NYC -
CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js, Vue.js,
and Postgres for a senior capstone project. I'm currently working with a
professor on improving an existing web app and fixing some old PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
rootxnet
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes (Traveling OK)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, DRF
    
      * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native
    
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      * Machine Learning, Computer Vision
    

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Engineer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in. I work with a small but
very effective team of Python/Django + React/React Native developers, we are
all located in my private office, I am open to consulting opportunities as
well as outsourcing gigs with my team.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
tdevito
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby, Python, Node.js, Express.js,
TensorFlow.js, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Git, GitHub, React, Angular, Ionic, Ruby on
Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Postgres, Firebase

Website: [https://tomdevito.org](https://tomdevito.org)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tommyd2377](https://github.com/tommyd2377)

Email: tdevito@icloud.com

I am an experienced and creative full-stack software engineer that is looking
to join a mission driven company with interesting technical challenges. I have
built complex web apps, designed algorithms, built a deep neural network using
TensorFlow and can pick up new languages and frameworks in a short period of
time.

------
rinoa2003
Location: US

Remote: Yes, looking for remote only positions at this time.

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: React, Ember, JS, Rails, Bootstrap, CSS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/asmcneil/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/asmcneil/)

Email: amandasmcneil@gmail.com

Hi!

My name is Amanda McNeil and I’m looking for a fully remote position where I
can continue to learn and grow as a programmer. I know that I have a lot to
learn, as I’m mostly self-taught and the breadth of my tech knowledge/skill is
greater than my depth in most areas, but I will be an asset to any team as I
am a positive, considerate person who learns quickly and enjoys creating
things.

I’m a former high school teacher (M.Ed) who decided to leave the teaching
field a few years ago to become a programmer. I started with a position as an
IT coordinator where I checked reports/backups, helped manage workflow through
Slack, and assisted clients with software and hardware issues. Soon I was
coding solutions for issues on the site and assisting with site changes. I was
promoted to a junior programming position and then followed the tech team when
they formed their own company.

Working fully remote on primarily front-end projects, I used a combination of
React, Ember, JS, some Rails, and of course HTML/CSS and Bootstrap. I was
responsible for most of the responsiveness in the sites we built and I was
charged early on with building our company’s website. Because of my background
in education, I was also tasked with creating educational documents for
clients as well as working with some of them to learn how to use our products.
And, due to my artistic talent, I also assisted with some design and graphics
work.

Thank you for taking the time to read this, and please contact me if you feel
that I’d be a good fit for your team.

------
lambda123
From developing MVP from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all.

Location: Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon.

Remote: Yes.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtSgcdAw-
XO-HmnaaMvihw/edit?usp=sharing)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes / preferred_

Willing to relocate: _Not ideally, but not impossible_

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React, Vue, Electron), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: [https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv)

Email: _rrafairley @ gmail_

\---

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

I'm in a good place these days, but I'm always curious to hear about different
kinds of projects from those I've been entwined in—including side projects.

------
andy800
Location: Las Vegas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Tech: JS, Vue (+Quasar), Python, Flask, Java/Kotlin, Cordova & Electron, d3,
pandas & R. Extremely experienced writing SQL.

Many very smart & talented people here. My background is business,
quantitative finance then "data-science-y" marketing & operational analytics
for large casino resorts. Lots of experience communicating with CEOs, execs.
Coding started as a hobby, then a way to build tools to share analytic
insights among colleagues, or enabling them to discover those insights
themselves. Since then I've built multiple sites & mobile apps, the business
side keeps projects focused on positive ROI and the tech side is obsessed with
UI.

resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O7xR0a9kDcEf23JnS5dLipRmGA...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O7xR0a9kDcEf23JnS5dLipRmGA3Xy2xd)

email: andy [at] cfnine.com

------
sebastianconcpt

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe yes
      Technologies: Full-stack, JavaScript, Smalltalk and many more (check my dev story in my site, link below)
    

Résumé/CV: [http://sebastiansastre.co](http://sebastiansastre.co)

    
    
      Email: sebastianconcept@gmail.com
    

I’m a full-stack developer with a bias towards writing flexible and elegant
code that other developers find easy to read, scale and maintain. I'm good at
keeping tech-debt at bay (AKA maintain ability to scale in complexity while
keeping tech costs linear).

I've been working motely in diverse teams for the last 6 years. I can help
mostly with anything JavaScript full-stack and docker, AWS, GCloud.

After finishing a project, I'll be one month exploring new opportunities.

Let me know if you want to chat to see if I could help on your company
project!

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not before Summer of 2020.

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, GCP, Docker, TypeScript/Javascript,
React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
stephen12121
Location: Clare, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Portfolio Website:
[https://stephen121212.github.io/](https://stephen121212.github.io/)

Email: minechart1@gmail.com

Recently graduated computer scientist with industrial experience in developing
and maintaining software systems. I am a motivated hard-working self-starter
capable of delivering assigned projects on time and in full.

I'm a back-end developer specializing in the Java and JEE environment and have
developed many back-end services throughout my time in University, personal
projects and during work experience.

Most of my tech stack has been built on Java and MySQL, as well as having
experience using Java add-on tools such as Git, Maven, Spring, Hibernate,
Docker, Cloud and Jenkins.

I am open to discovering and learning new technologies and tools as shown
through my projects in different areas of Software Development such as Front-
end Development, Mobile Application Development, Data Science and Analysis,
Machine Learning and Game Development.

My most well-known project is:

-My Final Year Project titled “Crowd Simulation Software” framework allows for architects and developers to build their own simulations with pre-defined programs to control the agents and how they interact and to create environments to hold these simulations in, this allows the architects to develop and improve their emergency preparedness and response procedures. This project was built using the Unity Engine with C#, specifically with the NavMesh AI library to control the responses and movement of the AI.

I am particularly interested in the areas of Back-end roles (Specifically JEE
environment or C# and ASP.NET environment), Data Science and Machine Learning,
but I am open to roles in other Software Development areas.

Thank you for your time! Stephen King

~~~
epiphanitus
Not a hiring manager, but I just wanted to say your crowd simulation project
looks really cool. Best of luck to you in your search :)

------
mstaoru
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (web, AI/ML, CV, DevOps), SQL/NoSQL (Mongo, Elastic,
Cassandra, Dynamo), Vue.js/Angular, AWS/Tencent/Aliyun, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfuiu4r6gb0qr6e/resume-michael-
say...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfuiu4r6gb0qr6e/resume-michael-sayapin-
cto.pdf?dl=0)

Email: michael@smartmeal.cn

I'm a full stack developer with core experience in e-commerce (ran a
successful e-commerce business), machine learning, analytics, and business
process automation. Based in Shanghai, looking for contract or medium-term
(6-12 months) full-time work. ACM finalist, been programming since 6 yo for
the last what is almost 30 years, hired, trained, led teams, created, failed,
sold several businesses. Been working remotely for the last 10 years.

------
ruizdurazo
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Scikit-learn, Jupyter, Matplotlib, Seaborn,
Altair, XGBoost, UMAP, hbscan, bs4, Flask, Django, Airflow, APIs), JavaScript
(Vanilla, Node.js, Express.js, Mapbox, Turf.js, Three.js, Vega-Lite, D3,
APIs), HTML, CSS, AWS, Serverless, SQL, Figma

Résumé/CV: [https://ruizdurazo.com](https://ruizdurazo.com) / Contact me for
links to my full CV (pdf) and portfolio (deck)

Email: enrique@ruizdurazo.com

Profile: Good at engineering _and_ design. At home in data analysis, data
science, and dataviz roles. But also good at making working mockups, UI
development, and thinking about products. And also familiar with settting up
backends and databases. Domain expertise in design, architecture, cities,
urbanism, housing, real estate, geographical data, maps.

------
okaydokey
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: a little Python, Swift, and JavaScript

Résumé/CV: I flipped burgers, then shoes. I’m trying to break into tech. I’ll
do menial, waste of time, type jobs for real cheap so can learn more. Like
clean data etc. I don’t have much offer but I would be a good assistant to
someone who needs one.

Email: iluvnewfs1999@gmail.com

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred. I would consider spending up to 4 months/year on site if
necessary.

Willing to relocate: Not completely, as indicated above.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with 3 years of experience in Front-end, Back-end
and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm passionate
about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning about it. A
web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for me.

------
hostedmetrics
Location: Puerto Rico, United States

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: data analytics, see bottom for details

Email: info [ @ ] [ hostedmetrics ] .com

Are you looking to optimize your web product now that it's taken off?

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than eight
years, when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data
Analytics team at Squarespace. More recently, I have performed traffic,
conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate marketer.

Available on a contract/consulting basis.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, contractor, consultant.

------
robthebob
Location: Atlanta, Georgia or Birmingham, Alabama USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, Python, Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, GraphQL,
SQL, HTML, BASH, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BuNf42BeV6vdX5Pd9lfcsBOSTr...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BuNf42BeV6vdX5Pd9lfcsBOSTrAfghjZORNR0gu8Ybo)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jau-tzuoo-robert-
chen-814b28170/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jau-tzuoo-robert-chen-814b28170/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/robertfromsms](https://github.com/robertfromsms)
Email: robertfromsms@gmail.com

Currently looking for an environment that allow me to do good work, contribute
to the organization, solve problems and learn interesting new technologies.

------
nscalf

      Location: South Florida
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right position.
      Technologies: Python, Node, AWS, GCP, Flask, Django, Angular, Vue, Redis, RabbitMQ, some Deep Learning, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasscalf
      Email: scalf [dot ]nicholas <at> gmail [dot ] com
    

===================================================

I'm an engineer with a little over 3 years of experience worked all across the
stack, but primarily in the back end. I have experience working in startup
environments bringing products from idea to production, and experience working
in large enterprises building new products, maintaining integrity across
multiple data centers, etc. In this time I've lead teams working on projects
and architected systems.

------
martinpuskajler
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, part time remote is fine too

Willing to relocate: No

Email: martinpuskajler@gmail.com

\---

The previous 4 years I worked as an Scrum Master, Product Owner or Project
Manager for digital agencies specialized in native mobile apps and
webportals(CMS based).

I supported my crossfunctional teams (UX, UI, Data Analytics, Development, QA)
in removing impediments, moderting all of the scrum events, backlog grooming,
requirements engineering and customer handling.

During my time i gathered exprience in several tools and methodologies like
Scrum, Kanban, Google design sprint, story mapping workshops, Product field
etc.

I am a EU citizen (no need for Visa in EU) and Im eligible to stay in USA for
30 days without Visa (Waivers programme).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinpuskajler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinpuskajler/)

------
nermalcrab
My zone of genius is delighting users, demystifying the puzzle of diverse
business, user and engineering needs into comprehensive specs, and
strategically planning roadmaps. I enjoy designing efficient systems,
articulating visions and goals to guide my work, mentoring, and continued
learning.

Reach out if you'd like to chat about product management, adventure cycling,
or connecting challenges with system-based solutions. I also enjoy creating
and playing with cats.

Location: San Francisco, Ca

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Portland, Oregon

Technologies: product vision & requirements definition, UX workflows, SQL,
Python, web-apps, SFDC, Marketo, Looker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cecily-
gardner-06bbb749/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cecily-gardner-06bbb749/)

Email: gardner.cecily@gmail.com

------
technics256
Location: Munich, Germany & San Diego, CA (I go in between often)

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Occasionally Onsite

Technologies:

React Native | Swift iOS | React| GraphQL |

TypeScript | ES6 | Swift | Python | Keras | Tensorflow

AWS: DynamoDB, CloudFormation, gRPC for streaming, and AWS security for
specifically healthcare related applications. GCP: Compute Engine, Cloud AI,
NLP models

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/)

Email: stephen@lizcano.dev

I've created and deployed mobile and web applications that are used in
demanding healthcare environments by physicians, and am well versed in
speaking with customers, understanding requirements, and building them in an
effective manner. I've created machine learning models in Tensorflow and
productionized them utilizing GCP and AWS.

------
SilverSurfer972
Location: Berlin / Stockholm / Tokyo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Suitable roles : SRE/DevOps, Head of SRE, Cloud architect, CTO/co-founder

Technologies: Kubernetes, Google Cloud (Certified Architect), Linux/Unix,
Infrasrtructure as Code, Golang, Python, Bash...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bussy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bussy)

Email: bussyjd at protonmail.com

Passionate Site Reliability Engineer with 10+ years of experience in IT
Service Governance and Management, software architecture and software
development. Speaks 5 languages and constantly on the lookout to bring more
scalable and highly reliable software systems.

Available for contractor/consultant/part-time missions.

Open for exciting opportunities as co-founder|CTO|VP Engineering|Head of
Infrastructure at early-stage startups.

------
Random_Person
Location: Fairmont, WV, USA Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: PHP/Laravel - JavaScript - CSS/Bootstrap - SQL (MariaDB/MySQL) -
HTML - I'll learn anything. I pick up things rather quickly and love expanding
my technical knowledge.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheveedodd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheveedodd/)

Email: cheveedodd@gmail.com

I've been doing full-stack stuff for about 4 years now. I was a SysAdmin
before that on Windows domains. I got into software because I had customers
that needed specific solutions they weren't finding elsewhere. Decided I could
do it myself, so I did. It's been great. I work in higher ed and K-12
delivering management and reporting systems to universities and school
districts.

------
Rperry2174
Portfolio Website: ryanperry.io

Work Experience: PwC, Google, Goldman Sachs, Sensor Tower (Mobile App
Analytics)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanaperry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanaperry/)

Email: Rperry2174@gmail.com

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack Javascript, Ruby on Rails, C#, Unity, Unreal Engine

I also have a lot of experience with User Acquisition for Mobile Apps.
Advertising via Facebook, Snapchat, Instagram, Applovin, Vungle, AdColony, and
more

Resume/CV: (see portfolio website above for graphic or professional resume)

Also check out my most recent LinkedIn article:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/2-years-later-my-coding-
bootc...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/2-years-later-my-coding-bootcamp-
worth-ryan-perry/)

------
artkravchenko
_Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ , at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ ;
English proficiency is conversational).

 _Remote_ : Yes, I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of
_4–7 hours_ for more than _3 years_ already. I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_
with close communication. For the _UTC+0_ time zone, I have an overlap of the
_entire_ working day.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes, if needed.

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Babel, AST
modification, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Jest, Docker; also product analytics,
back end and DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX,
optimizing performance and designing infrastructure. An open-source
contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
nazka
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Redux-Saga, VX and D3js, Rails, Postgres,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Git, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, GC

Résumé/CV: [https://fr.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-
delmas-8aa26634](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/benjamin-delmas-8aa26634)

Email: bdelmas.pro @ gmail . com

I am a fullstack engineer experienced in using React for the front-end, and
Rails for the back-end. Through the years I have gained a lot of experience in
different technologies. For example, I know how:

\- to use ElasticSearch (with custom aggregation, geoloc, and other types of
query),

\- to do custom graphs with vx, react-spring, and D3,

\- to use kubernetes, helm, and docker.

I love learning new technologies and I would love the opportunity to get more
experience with Go and/or Rust, or be a part of a team focused on innovation
and advancement.

------
dpereira468
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume: [https://f000.backblazeb2.com/file/pereira-
resume/resume_2019...](https://f000.backblazeb2.com/file/pereira-
resume/resume_2019.pdf)

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, Apollo, Redux, Ramda, HTML, CSS,
GraphQL, REST, Objective-C, Swift, Core Data, Ruby, Python, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, MongoDB, Kafka, Event Driven Microservices, Stream Processing, Docker,
CI, TDD, GIT

Email: (inside résumé)

\---

Software engineer with 5 years of experience in designing, building, testing
and deploying great products for startups (solo and team of 2). I have with a
passion for programming languages and software architecture. Currently
focusing on backend systems, architecture, and event-driven microservices with
Kafka and stream processing.

------
sinisamikulic
Web application engineer and consultant with 7 years of experience focused on
highly successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies)). Looking for full time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://sinisamikulic.com](https://sinisamikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

A sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
rojcyk
Location: Czech Republic Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: I'm
primarily a designer! But I do have js, node, react, express, and a little bit
of typescript experience. Website: [https://rojcyk.com](https://rojcyk.com)
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rojcyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rojcyk/)
Email: hello@rojcyk.com

\- I recently designed and released a Figma plugin written in React, with BE
(express) to support it and with shared typings. Loved it!

\- Though my potential employer would benefit the most from me doing product
design primarily.

\- I'm mainly interested in smaller teams working on process enhancing tools,
who are in dire need of some design help.

------
Zaskoda
Location: Seattle

Remote: Sure

Willing to Relocate: Only for something amazing

Technologies: extensive full stack web (strongest with Laravel/Vue currently),
extensive knowledge of social software design, minor experience with game
engine tech (unreal/unity), exposure to distributed application design
(solidity) and game design theory

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaskoda/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zaskoda/)
(sorry)

Email: zaskoda@gmail.com

Looking for: Director level role creating blockchain/distributed gaming
products.

I have been in gaming and tech since the 90s and am excited about the wave of
change about to hit as gaming and DLT collide. I would give up my pretty
decent current job if I can apply what I know towards leading a team in
building really cool decentralized games.

------
dwrodri
Location: Boston, MA, USA

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++17, Go

Résumé: [http://dwrodri.blog/resume.pdf](http://dwrodri.blog/resume.pdf)

Email: derek.rodriguez@pm.me

\----

I am a PhD student interested in developing low-cost abstractions for
scientific applications. I am seeking opportunities to use my experience in
the industry for a summer internship or co-op in the summer of 2020. When I'm
not working on architectural simulations or machine learning projects, I work
on a game engine that uses SDL2 and C++ game engine design. Your company would
be a great fit if:

\- Performance is critical to the point where every cycle counts (finance).

\- You need to take an existing algorithm and get it to work better at scale
(bioinformatics).

\- You're actively developing frameworks/languages/runtimes for ML.

------
fauzias
Location: Indonesia, Jakarta / Singapore

Remote: Yes

Wiling to relocate: Yes with consideration

Technologies: FullStack NodeJS, Mongo/Redis/Rethink/MQ, AWS/Terraform,
ReactJS/Native, Docker, K8, Android Java, C, Go, Scala, Python.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fauziassegaff](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fauziassegaff)

Email: fauzi.assegaff (at) gmail (dot) com

\---

Idealistic Startup Passionated tech engineer and business, 13 years
experiences in financial technologies platforms and telecommunication industry
business, built 90+ mixes of apps/stack on my private repo, 5 of them are
highly successful platforms, 1M+ transactions, 5M+ users, 40+ Network/Bank
connections.

Highly interest on an offer of being early startups / co-founder/equity based.

------
subu1729
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depends on the location

Technologies: c/python(fastapi)/golang(chi/gorilla-
toolkit)/git/docker/postgres/redis/javascript/html/css

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_OjjrFD)

Email: subramanivmk@gmail.com

Profile - I am lowlevel / embedded application developer, trying to transition
completely into web(mostly backend) development. I've almost 2 yrs of
experience in low level application development. Most of the skill I mentioned
above are that i picked along the way apart from my job. Always ready to try
out new things and solve problems that directly affect business use case.

------
randsp
Full-stack freelance developer

Location: Madrid, Spain

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: ReactJS, React Native, NodeJS, C++, Java, Python, Gatsby, GitLab
CI, Jenkins, Docker

Email: juan@acyclic.co

Languages: English, Spanish

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-antonio-fernandez-
jimenez-2...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-antonio-fernandez-
jimenez-29891a25)

Portfolio: [https://affable.app/](https://affable.app/)
[https://battleroyale.io/](https://battleroyale.io/)
[https://www.planplex.com/](https://www.planplex.com/)
[https://streamkit.io/](https://streamkit.io/)

------
harlanji
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA.

Remote: Possible.

Willing to relocate: Yes, within SF Bay Area.

Technologies: Clojure, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, NodeJS, Hyperledger Fabric,
SQL.

Résumé: [https://ispooge.com/media/2019-10-01-resume/resume-
software-...](https://ispooge.com/media/2019-10-01-resume/resume-software-
eng-2.pdf)

Email: biz@harlanji.com

Hi. I've worked as Senior Software Engineer and might be ready for a step
beyond in scope. I can also start working as a cog and automate my job away. I
am comfortable working with technical product managers on SaaS products, and
doing sensitive operations and data migrations. Positions where I leave the
office and travel to field locations would be great; I am active and prefer to
be on my feet for 8 hours. Thanks for reading.

------
bertzzie

      Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java (Spring Boot), Scala, Vue.js, React js
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/274058?view=Cv
      Email: bertzzie at gmail dot com
    

I spent my last three years doing various roles at two e-commerces in
Indonesia, both top 5 in terms of traffic and transaction. For my last two
years, I am doing backend works, both implementing features, system design,
tuning performance (both from apps and infrastructure perspective), and doing
developer tools.

I'd be very interested in working at either developer tools or high
performance/scale processing.

Feel free to contact me if it looks like my skills fill your need. Good luck
in your search!

------
preciz

        Location: Austria
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: 2+ years production Elixir, 4+ years full stack (Ruby, RoR, React/Redux, SQL, docker).
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/barnakov/  
        Email: barna.kovacs.codes@gmail.com
        GitHub: https://github.com/preciz
    

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/barnakov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/barnakov/)
I'm looking for a full time position mainly in Elixir. I create solutions with
care and I provide leverage to the company as fast as possible as a loyal
employee. I'm actively looking for a job and I can start immediately.

------
clcaelynn
Location: SF Bay Area, California (USA) Remote: Open to it Willing to
relocate: No Technologies: PHP (Cake), JavaScript (vanilla, MooTools, jQuery),
HTML, CSS (Less), SQL (MySQL), Bash, AWS Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=19UK_utLy-
wSSX6rIc1MQFt4tQR...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=19UK_utLy-
wSSX6rIc1MQFt4tQRY3HEsM) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clcaelynn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clcaelynn/)
Email: clcaelynn [at] gmail [dot] com

~1.5 years' experience working as a full stack web dev on an AWS-hosted legal
practice management software app. Open to junior or mid-level positions.

------
EnderMB

      Location: Bristol, United Kingdom
      Remote: Yes (have experience)
      Willing to relocate: Yes - happy to relocate to London or NYC if option is available.
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, C#/ASP.NET, SQL, JavaScript - I'm happy to try anything.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikejpbull/
      GitHub: https://github.com/mikebull/
      Email: hello [at] mikebull [dot] info
    

I'm a backend developer with nine years experience in industry. My experience
is mostly with startups and agencies, with a number of successful and large-
scale projects. As noted above I am happy to work with any modern tech stack,
and I am now actively looking for new roles to start ASAP.

------
accelbred
Location: Seattle, WA or surrounding areas

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Java, Python, C, OpenCL, CUDA, Linux, Git, HPC,
Distributed Computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GxNaxWJh7Z4Ywzlu9vYkSbNYVJG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GxNaxWJh7Z4Ywzlu9vYkSbNYVJGUjtLS/view)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agupta96/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agupta96/)

Email: agupta96 [at] outlook.com

Current Masters student at University of Washington: Bothell. Looking for
full-time opportunities in software development. US citizen, and available to
start any time. Interests include HPC and distributed computing, but more than
willing to explore other fields.

------
gkamisli
Location: Dublin, Amsterdam, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), Java, R,
SQL, Prolog/Datalog

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyR...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/12SNY-
LFMKraxGarYsACUeXR6zyRQryUv/view)

Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a master’s student in Computer Science at Oxford (graduating in November).
I am enthusiastic about data science and machine learning with an
interdisciplinary education in industrial engineering and computer science.
Interested in a full-time position where I can utilise my current skills and
knowledge, and I can further develop these skills in a practical and fast-
paced environment.

------
jswelker
Location: United States, Missouri

Remote: Yes, remote only, small amounts of travel Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React, Python, Java, PHP, databases,
some AWS, some Firebase

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-
welker/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-welker/)

Email: jswelker @at@ gmail .dot. com or use LinkedIn

I have 8 years of experience doing web application development in a higher
education setting. Specialties are systems integration, workflow automation,
and frontend UX testing. I've built whole Rails and PHP applications as a team
of one and have also managed teams of GAs and interns. Looking to move into
private sector for faster pace and more challenging work.

------
kevinmershon
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Europe, Canada, Australia)

Technologies: Clojure/ClojureScript, AWS, Python, Node.js

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinmershon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinmershon/)

Email: kevin [at] mershonenterprises [dot com]

Software developer for 15 years, worked in shipping software for a startup,
oil & gas distributed data collection (SCADA), owned my own web development
shop for 5 years with 10 employees at peak, spent the last 2.5 in the ERP
world doing NetSuite and Salesforce integrations. I've already got 5-6 years
production-level Clojure under my belt, want to get back into it and away from
enterprise consulting. Internal tools/architecture is where I want to be.

------
justinram11
Location: Kaohsiung, Taiwan (USA Citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes *

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript (React/Redux), CloudFormation, AWS,
Serverless, Docker, TeamCity, DevOps, Jupyter Notebooks

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
ramsey-a8a5665a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-ramsey-a8a5665a/)

Email: ramse139 [at] umn [dot] edu

\--

Top 2% of TripleByte Test

Experienced remote software developer primarily working in the backend / AWS
space, but have also hacked away at a few ReactJS/Redux hobby projects.

I consider myself more of a generalist that's able to come up to speed quickly
with a new project / technology and hit the ground running.

Open to all opportunities: Full-Time, Part-Time, and Consulting

*I would prefer to relocate with my spouse (Taiwanese Citizen)

------
charleskinbote
Location: Boston, MA

Role: Software Engineer / Research Engineer

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, AI, Haskell, OpenCV, Git, PostgeSQL, SQL, AWS, Scala,
NumPy, Keras, TensorFlow, Docker, Django, Bash, Linux, autonomous systems

Resume: Upon email request, include company name

Email: charles.kinbote.public@gmail.com

I'm a software engineer with research experience, primarily in stochastic
methods like Genetic Algorithms and Monte Carlo Tree Search for non-convex
optimization problems like robot exploration and high-performance quantum
circuit simulation. I'd be interested in any role where I can branch into
other AI domains, including ML. I have interests in neuro-evolution for NLP,
for example. Generally, though, I am open to a wide range of opportunities,
happy to chat with anyone.

------
powvans
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes / Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javacript, Typescript, Angular, Go, C#, .NET
Core, SQL , AWS, Google Cloud

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ptevans/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ptevans/)

Email: ptevans@gmail.com

I'm a software developer and leader with 10+ years of experience building
applications for mobile, social, ecommerce, and SaaS. I've worked with
numerous startups as a consultant, contractor, and if the opportunity is right
as an employee. I'm looking primarily for contract and consulting
opportunities, but open to FTE with the right team. Currently CTO at a seed
stage startup, but happy to fill any role where I can bring value.

~~~
ragelink
I've had the pleasure to work with Patrick on a couple of occasions and can
attest to him being an amazing developer and a great person both in and
outside the office.

Most of all he's great at deep diving into complex problems and situations and
come out with a good solution.

------
joshuakelly
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, React
Native, Elixir, Phoenix, Go, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, PostgreSQL, AWS, GCP,
Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, Linux generally

CV:
[https://github.com/jdjkelly/cv/blob/master/joshua_kelly.pdf](https://github.com/jdjkelly/cv/blob/master/joshua_kelly.pdf)

Email: On my CV

I have 9 years of industry experience, and a successful acquisition, including
several years in engineering management, business administration generally.
Ideally, I'm looking for (very) early stage opportunities with a co-founder,
or joining a promising team without lots of process, and a drive to win.

------
goldenSquirrel
Location:Johannesburg, South Africa

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      * Cloud: Firebase, Heroku
    
      * Version Control: Git, Github, BitBucket
    
      * Languages: Java, Javacript, C#, Python 
    
      * Back-end :  Nodejs/Express,  Asp.Net MVC, Web API, 
    
      * Database : MySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSQL,MongoDb
    
      * ORM: Entity Framework, Mongoose
    
      * Mobile : Android
    
    

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ycpfAKr4eVsEeqLxB5mJVP76qsG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ycpfAKr4eVsEeqLxB5mJVP76qsG_KG44/view?usp=sharing)

Email:christellebinkal@gmail.com

I am a fullstack developer. I am very productive and a fast learner. I would
love to work on Android app either Java or Kotlin.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
Art9681
Location: Huntsville, AL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ansible, PowerShell, Python, RHEL, Windows Server

Résumé/CV: Upon request via Email

Email: art.aquino@icloud.com

Current job title: Automation Engineer (DoD GOV Sector)

Looking for: DevOps, SRE, Automation in private sector

I have 20 years of experience in IT and I am looking for a remote only
position doing DevOps/IT automation leveraging Ansible (or similar tools),
PowerShell, or Python. I am willing to learn any tool or language required for
the job. I am comfortable using Linux, Windows or Mac OS. I also currently
have an active SECRET clearance but I am looking to work in private industry.
I love what I do and consider it a hobby. I also want to work on cutting edge
technologies and always staying up to date on the current state of IT.

------
jonnyphilly
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, Javascript, jQuery, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Ruby,
Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, NodeJS, ReactJS, Express, Yarn/NPM, Heroku,
Wordpress, Git, Github, and Agile/Scrum.

Resume:
[https://jonnyphilly.github.io/portfolio/files/Resume.pdf](https://jonnyphilly.github.io/portfolio/files/Resume.pdf)

Email: jonphillipsweb{at}gmail{dot}com

Looking for a development role that allows me to sink my teeth in and learn
and collaborate with other like minded individuals. Previous experience has
helped to develop an individual who isn't afraid to get hands dirty and
leverage all tools available to produce complex and goal driven results.

------
cmgscott
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Mostly no, case-by-case consideration

Technologies: (at university graduate level) Java, Python (including pandas,
numpy, keras/tensorflow, etc.), Docker, AWS (EC2 and Lambda), JavaScript,
Jupyter, SQL Server

Resume/CV: On request

Email: scottchristin(AT)gmail(DOT)com

Hello HN! I’m a undergraduate computer science major graduating in December of
this year (in case of relevancy, GPA is 3.5/4.0). For the past six months I
have worked as a research assistant funded by the NIH at my uni working on
bioinformatic-based software, and I’m starting a side project where I profile
bioinformatics workflows deployed as AWS Lambda functions.

I’ve enjoyed my bio work, but I’m necessarily not married to it - I’m
interested in any and all opportunities.

------
aeonmyst
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Recently -- Go, Python, TypeScript, HTML/CSS/JS, GCP, Linux,
PostgreSQL/MySQL/SQLite/GoogleSQL

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/nmcapule](https://bit.ly/nmcapule)

Email: nmcapule@gmail.com

I am an experienced fullstack software developer (8 years) still open for
areas to specialize in. I've lead a few small teams, mentored juniors,
contributed and kickstarted dozens of projects.

My interest is in anything increasing productivity via automation,
visualization and process streamlining. Anything out of this box will probably
still be pretty interesting to me. Please hit me an email and I'll look
forward to helping you out!

------
ukz
Location: Indonesia (UTC+8)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, AWS,
GCP, Stimulus, React, RSpec, Capybara, Cucumber, Linux, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ukazap/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ukazap/)

Email: hello [at] ukazap [dot] space

\---

Ruby web developer with 3 years of experience. I've worked as a full-stack
developer (generalist) for 2 years, then shifted towards the back-end. I've
built APIs, a reporting module for Indonesia's no. 1 accounting SaaS, and a
location-based search engine for a bike rental app.

Interested in a full-time backend position at a company with a good
engineering culture (at least 8/12 in The Joel Test).

------
JJDeviloper
Role: Programmer, Artist, Physics Programmer, Data Scientist

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, Unity Engine, Unreal Engine, Ruby on Rails, Python,
Flask, Clojure, C++, F#, SQL, Linux, JavaScript, Git, PHP, Go, Scala, Rust,
Erlang, Kotlin, R, Objective-C, Swift, Haskell, Caml, OCaml, C, VB.NET, HTML,
CSS, LESS, SASS, XML, XSLT, Blender, Maya, MEL, PhotoShop, GIMP, MATLAB,
PowerShell, Azure, .NET, Boo, Lua, UnityScript, Common LISP, BASIC, x86, ARM

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wEqLaQ_ojkboWUcAzyA_...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wEqLaQ_ojkboWUcAzyA_POBvV8UTgvSK)

Email: jj_reibel@aol.com

------
radarsat1
Location: Utrecht, NL.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not currently, possibly in the future.

Technologies: Python and C++ primarily, signal processing, machine learning,
audio, haptics, sensors, robotics, simulation, real-time systems.

Résumé/CV:
[https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2019.pdf](https://sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2019.pdf)

Email: radarsat1@gmail.com

I have experience (20 years) on high-tech projects writing real-time control
systems, signal processing applications, and interactive environments. Machine
learning is a long-time hobby and I would also welcome real projects in that
sphere. Recently relocated to the Netherlands and will be looking for projects
and work come January.

------
maxander
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Haskell, R, C/C++/C#; machine learning and statistics.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-max-
alexander-8940469/)

Email: w.max.alexander@gmail.com

Master's degree in computer science and 5 years of experience in
bioinformatics. My bioinformatics experience centers on data processing and
analysis workflows for proteomic mass spectrometry experiments. I'm also
interested in working with deep learning and other advanced machine learning
techniques for biology/biotech applications.

Open to either full-time employment or consulting opportunities.

------
Evgeniuz

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: no, but depends on company;
      Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, Go, NodeJS, React, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tv6EtPKZalkkoKMIzMQaHw2D9eGRHVms/view
      Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com
    

Kind of feeling I'm hitting the ceiling working locally (doesn't feel like I'm
doing impact, as local companies are smallish), but not really willing to
relocate right now. Looking for a place that is technically challenging as I
would like to improve my skills and learn something new.

------
tambeb
Location: NYC area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Advanced to expert level: JavaScript, Node.js, Vue.js, Python,
Linux (Debian, Ubuntu), SQL / PostgreSQL / Access, MS Office / VBA, Bloomberg
Terminal & APIs, Network & Computer Security, Computer Hardware. Familiarity
with Java, C++, C, but can quickly and easily pick up any programming
languages as needed. Conversational in Arabic and fluent in two dialects of
Circassian.

Resume: [https://tambeb.com/resume](https://tambeb.com/resume) &
[https://tambeb.com/tambe_barsbay_resume.pdf](https://tambeb.com/tambe_barsbay_resume.pdf)

Email: t@mbebarsbay.com

------
synaesthesisx
Location: Los Angeles (Santa Monica)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, ML (especially computer vision), SQL, Postgres, Docker,
Jupyter, Unity, iOS/ARKit, etc.

Resume: Contact

Email: shree@shree.io

I have multiple years of experience across AI startups ranging from fintech to
healthcare (and have advised on many others). My core passions include AI,
healthcare, renewable energy, space and venture capital. I've worked as a
software engineer, engineering manager & technical product manager, and
currently serve as EIR at an incubator/accelerator. I thrive in roles at the
intersection of tech & strategy!

Shoot me an email if you would like to connect, even if it's just to chat over
coffee and bounce ideas. Cheers!

------
pravesh_tora

      Location: India
      Remote: A definite Yes.
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
      Technologies: JavaScript,NodeJS, React JS, Java, Spring, Hibernate
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r_i7YSrhWdyWL_Po4xu8cu_i6o94RvOQKxT29m0mCoA/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: pravesh.tora@gmail.com
    

I am a software engineer from India with more than 3 years of experience in
product development. I have worked with a globally distributed team to a
startup with a small team of fewer than 8 engineers. I have worked on multiple
technologies like JAVA, Javascript, NodeJS, ReactJS. Lately contributing to
Open source projects.

------
tchened
Location: SF/NYC

Remote: Maybe!

Willing to relocate: Yes (to cities named above)

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), TypeScript, Node.js, Express, React, Redux,
Next.js, GraphQL / Apollo, Jest, PostgresQL, MongoDB, Redis, Heroku, Mongoose,
Sequelize

Résumé/CV: [https://teachen.info/docs/resume-
public.pdf](https://teachen.info/docs/resume-public.pdf)

Email: timmy.i.chen@gmail.com

Experience: Two years as a founding engineer at a startup. In my next role,
looking for something slightly larger (20+) and more established. More about
me and personal projects on my site:
[https://teachen.info/](https://teachen.info/)

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks,
VueJS to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5+ years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position
as a backend/fullstack developer.

------
rishiraj8824
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript(React/React Native/Electron/Redux,
Node.js, Express, Mocha, Chai), GraphQL, Python(Django), HTML, CSS, AWS, GCP,
Docker, MongoDB, Travis CI, Git, Heroku, Linux, CircleCI, redis

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-bNKiwDEH_nZTFLRzJ0bG1iRkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-bNKiwDEH_nZTFLRzJ0bG1iRkE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rishiraj824@gmail.com, rr3575@nyu.edu

Profile - Full Stack Software Developer Past - Graduate Assistant in NYU,
Google Summer of Code 17 Intern, 3 years in React/Redux, 1 Year in Kubric.io.

Looking for Summer 2020 Internships.

------
julianwachholz

      Location: Zürich, Switzerland
      Remote: Yes, possible
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Go, JavaScript, React, Elixir/Erlang
      Résumé/CV: https://ju.io/ (more detailed version upon request)
      Email: See website
      Languages: German, English
    

Around 8 years of experience building all kinds of web solutions for small and
large clients. I thrive in smaller teams and aim to push good practices like
test driven development and documentation. Building smaller projects in my
free time using new tech is my thing. Preferably a full time position, but
open to transitioning into freelancing.

------
jtl_
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe Vancouver (Have Canadian PR), otherwise no

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS3, HTML5, React, Vue.js, Angular 4+, Node.js,
AWS, Git, UI/UX design

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessetlamb/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessetlamb/)

Email: jesse.nz(at)gmail.com

I have many years experience as a front end developer, from converting designs
to functioning pages/site to more recently working on creating reusable
components in Vue.js, Angular and React. Happy to mentor or share knowledge
with other developers. Would love to work on a project that uses
clojure(script) but not a must

------
thisismyswamp
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Go, Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend developer working a lot with Node.js, but also love Python and Go.
Have worked on many projects with big companies, led small developer teams,
modernized legacy systems, and worked on a browser extension that identified
twitter bots using deep learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
pixelsnob
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React+Redux, node.js, Web
Components/Custom Elements. Currently learning Typescript, and messing around
with IoT stuff, MQTT, etc.

Resume/CV: [https://www.pixelsnob.com/articles/luis-a-echeverria-
resume](https://www.pixelsnob.com/articles/luis-a-echeverria-resume)

Email: pixelsnob@gmail.com

I'm a front-end developer with 10+ years experience working remotely. Looking
for a part-time or full-time position on a well-organized team. Will consider
local or relocation. Open to different types of work, and open to learning new
things. Thanks.

------
hoylemd
Hello! I'm Mike, an engineer looking for a role in Toronto, Canada where I can
learn to lead from skilled leaders.

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: Python, Javascript, Django, React, Docker Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pPOru3X8qhGo0uxgpt4G6lYs...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pPOru3X8qhGo0uxgpt4G6lYsTyyEW7K8FUNyieVDiTg/edit?usp=sharing)
Website: [https://michaelhoyle.com](https://michaelhoyle.com) Email:
hoyemd@gmail.com

------
anmolparashar
Location: India (Nationality) - UK - East Coast US

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management, Product Design, UX Design, Growth and
Content

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: anmol@17a.in

Looking for: Product Manager role, but I like helping with UX and Product
Design too

I'm a CS Grad turned Product Guy, currently working with a NYC based startup
as their first and only product hire, managing their product and a team of 50+
distributed individuals spread across three continents. Before that I worked
with a US based design studio as a Product Designer. I love building products
(ex founder) and really want to work with a startup that's just starting to
gain traction with their product.

~~~
pattu777
Are you currently based out of India. Open to working out of Mumbai..??

------
kog92
Role: Data Scientist

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Keras, PyTorch, Git, MySQL, Flask, Sci-Kit Learn,
Pandas, Numpy, Plotly, Scrapy, Scipy, CatBoost, NLTK, Gensim, Spacy, XGBoost,
Statsmodels, Matplotlib

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/glen-
ko-816aaa85/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/glen-ko-816aaa85/)

Email: glen.ko95@gmail.com

Am currently a software engineer with an interest in ML that has about 2 years
of experience in Python. I am especially interested in ML as it can be applied
to biotech (e.g. genetics) as I have a background in chemistry (esp. organic
chemistry) that I believe will be relevant.

------
robotburrito
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Currently working remote, would prefer to
have real co workers again! Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Kotlin,
Java, Javascript, React, GWT, REST APIs Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/vincepmartin/public-
cv](https://github.com/vincepmartin/public-cv) Email:
vince@finalatomicbuster.net

I am an ex computer security engineer, turned bio electrical engineer, turned
software engineer. I have been essentially a fullstack engineer for the last 4
years and am looking to advance my career, work with great people and learn a
ton!

------
mrcool_ru
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP: Laravel, Symfony, Yii
    
      - Javascript: Backbone, Angular JS, Vue.js, React, React-Native
    
      - SQL: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Microsoft SQL Server
    
      - NoSql: ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Redis
    
      - Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov](http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov) Email:
mrcool.ru+y <at> gmail.com

\-------------

Senior Fullstack developer with more than 8-year background in web
development, with excellent problem-solving skills. Strong knowledge of OOP
principles, and design patterns. Extremely good in PHP, SQL, and JavaScript.

------
rkop
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, definitely yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python, Java, databases (T-SQL/MS SQL Server; PL/SQL; NoSQL too)

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: rkop+cv[at]protonmail.com

I'm a junior developer with almost a year of professional experience in Java
and database administration, and more than ten years of tinkering with various
technologies on my own (including webdev, gamedev, Android development and
minor freelance work). So, as a self-taught developer, I'm capable and more
than willing to learn new things rapidly. Currently I'm interested in Python
and NLP/AI, but I'm open to other options, so feel free to email me.

------
skeletal88

      Location: Estonia (UTC+2)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Modern C++, Qt, Python, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/t%C3%B5nis-m%C3%A4rtmaa-90601026/
      Email: martmaa@gmail.com
    

13 years of experience. I have previously worked on web development projects
using Ruby on Rails or Python. Mainly CRM applications for in the finance
area. Currently working on a C++ application (desktop client and backend
services). Looking to do something new and interesting and learn some new
languages - Go, Elixir or TypeScript.

------
cshah4

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript/ES6/ES2017, Node.js, React, SQL, Solr/ElasticSearch, AWS, SiteCore CMS
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vQGM4qvLFHddXQIq_PeR55LiDocia2J-/view?usp=sharing
      Email: clshah2@gmail.com
    

I have 7+ years of experience with C#/.NET/SQL development and I am looking
for Senior Fullstack Engineer/Backend Engineer roles. Would love to work with
Java/Scala/NodeJs/RubyonRails/Python stacks.

Looking only for full-time roles :)

------
victorthehuman
Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mobile dev Obj-C & Swift, Go, SQL, AWS & GCP.

Résumé/CV: Email: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iWYKt6J8VWM-
AW_JMkKQCCupxMH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iWYKt6J8VWM-
AW_JMkKQCCupxMHBp9ay/view?usp=drivesdk)

iOS engineer that transitioned to backend development primarly using Go, total
6 years experience in the industry, I like to toy around with product ideas in
my free time:
[https://victorbitca.github.io/posts/](https://victorbitca.github.io/posts/)

------
threeaccents
Location: Delray Beach, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, JS/TS(React, Vue, Aurelia, Angular), PHP, Python, Postgres

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2p7IjF3](https://bit.ly/2p7IjF3)

Email: hirethreeaccents @ gmail

GitHub: [https://github.com/threeaccents](https://github.com/threeaccents)

FullStack developer focusing on building backend APIs and SPA/PWA front ends.
Currently a lead developer at venuegenie.com with plenty of startup and agency
experience. Even if the position doesn't hit one of my strengths don't be
afraid to reach out I'm always open to learning something new.

------
esamsonov
Hi there, I‘m Evgeny!

I‘m an experienced JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, NodeJS, React, NextJS, Redux, MST, AWS
(I'm a Certified Cloud Practitioner), etc

Résumé/CV: [https://esamsonov.s3.eu-
central-1.amazonaws.com/CV.pdf](https://esamsonov.s3.eu-
central-1.amazonaws.com/CV.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Personal: [https://esamsonov.com](https://esamsonov.com)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
zulh
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Ruby, Go, Blockchain, Ethereum, Solidity, NodeJS, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.zulhilmizainudin.com/cv.pdf](https://www.zulhilmizainudin.com/cv.pdf)

Email: zulhilmizainudin [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for remote jobs related to technologies above. Also keen for
developer advocacy roles. I have more than 10 years of experience in tech and
currently leading a small team in Kuala Lumpur. I'm available on Telegram
([https://t.me/zulhilmizainudin](https://t.me/zulhilmizainudin)) for chat. Hit
me up.

------
kareemm
Role: Full stack dev / Product Manager

Location: Halifax, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: Rails, Jquery, CSS, APIs, Postgres, MySql, Product Management,
UX design

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kareem/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kareem/)

Email: hn@reemer.com

Looking for freelance work as a full stack dev and/or product manager. Good
fits are early stage companies who need an experienced, self-managing, and
reliable dev to get things done. I've co-founded three software companies and
sold two, so you're getting someone who uses code as a lever to grow a
business.

------
DyingAdonis
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, PHP, Symfony, Laravel, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://clarkmitchell.dev/resume/](https://clarkmitchell.dev/resume/)

Email: contact@clarkmitchell.dev

------
iamthepieman
Location: Burlington, VT / Lebanon, NH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Experienced in C#, .NET (Web API, WPF, Core, Forms), JavaScript,
node.js, GIS, and SQL. Some experience in Python, Vue.js, Java.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ram-
tech/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ram-tech/)

Email: ryanandrew at gmail

Passionate about data analytics and mapping. Experience in full-stack web,
desktop and REST API development along with all the standard supporting
tech/processes like git, Powershell, Scrum, requirements gathering and basic
project management.

~~~
artkravchenko
_Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ , at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ ;
English proficiency is conversational).

 _Remote_ : Yes, I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of
_4–7 hours_ for more than _3 years_ already. I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_
with close communication. For the _UTC+0_ time zone, I have an overlap of the
_entire_ working day.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes, if needed.

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Babel, AST
modification, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Jest, Docker; also product analytics,
back end and DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX,
optimizing performance and designing infrastructure. An open-source
contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
alexmorenodev
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (would need visa sponsoring)

Technologies: Vue (electron, vuetify, SASS/stylus, nuxt, dexie), cypress,
jest, git, node (express, hapi, mongodb), PHP (slimPHP, MySQL)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
moreno-95713a58/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-moreno-95713a58/)

Email: alexmorenodealmeida@gmail.com

Focus on developing front-end system from small to large ones, with special
attention to componentization and architecture. Recently developing a taste
for functional javascript.

Looking to work with open-minded people and able to relocate if VISA
sponsored.

------
jeffwilder
Location: New Hampshire

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack developer, PHP, React, Vue.js, AWS, Salesforce
Commerce Cloud, Magento, Drupal, Node.js, ASP.NET, Wordpress

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffreywilder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffreywilder)

Personal site: [http://jeffwilder.com](http://jeffwilder.com)

Email: jeff@sargentlabs.com

Problem solver with over a decade of leading the development process for
clients both large and small. Experience taking projects from idea to launch
by myself or while leading a team. Ask me about physical computing projects.

------
F3real
Location: Austria

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: C, Python, Java, Rust, AWS, Linux

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/stefan-ilic00

Email: stefan92f[at]yandex[dot]com

\----

I have a master's degree in CS and two years of experience in development
(embedded systems and security research).

Primarily looking for positions in the field of security (rev & vuln), model-
driven engineering and software architecture, but I am also open to other
interesting projects.

Blog: [https://ens3c.netlify.com/](https://ens3c.netlify.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/F3real](https://github.com/F3real)

------
lukehager1
Over a decade of full stack experience. I've been working with React since its
inception, and I have a strong knack for finding the best (simplest) solutions
to complex problems.

Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Modern JavaScript/TypeScript (all the ES2016/ES6+ async/await,
destructuring, etc. syntactic sugar), Node.js, React.js, Hooks (Redux is no
longer necessary), NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB, etc.), SQL (Postgres, etc.), Git,
Heroku, Real-time data replication, Serverless AWS, Google Cloud, Linux,
Machine Learning (Tensorflow), Robots (automation in general), Unreal Engine

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: [redacted]

------
mjoshy
Location: Dar es Salaam, Tanzania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Node, Python, PHP, Laravel, C/C++

Email: mabinajoshua-at-gmail-dot-com

GitHub: [https://github.com/joshuamabina](https://github.com/joshuamabina)

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ef66s5KdrUvyln0prrw9aN1K...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ef66s5KdrUvyln0prrw9aN1KW-
hcyRdZBKX1lUqh0Rw/edit?usp=sharing)

Looking for a part-time job, or a contract; more interested in working on
javascript, machine-learning, data-visualization or similar projects.

------
JoshuaScript
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript(React, Redux, Node.js, Express, Mocha,
Chai), Python(Flask,Bottle), HTML, CSS, AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Travis CI, Git, Selenium WebDriver, Puppeteer, Yarn/npm, Heroku, Linux

Résumé:
[http://joshuarabiu.com/misc/Joshua_Rabiu_Resume.pdf](http://joshuarabiu.com/misc/Joshua_Rabiu_Resume.pdf)

Email: Joshua{dot}Rabiu{at}Gmail.com

Self-taught engineer. Consider myself a generalist. Would like to work with a
forward-thinking and pragmatic team. Would also enjoy learning new tech
(especially a functional language).

------
mtgillin
Location: Charlottesville, Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Within Virginia Skills: Javascript, React, HTML, CSS,
ClojureScript, AWS, (DynamoDB, API Gateway, Cognito, Lambda), UI/UX, Reagent,
Re-Frame, Redux

Resume: [https://mitch-personal-
site.s3.amazonaws.com/Mitchell+Gillin...](https://mitch-personal-
site.s3.amazonaws.com/Mitchell+Gillin+Resume.pdf)

Email: Mitchtgillin@gmail.com

2 Years experience building full stack web applications and API's using
serverless architecture. Currently working on a website to provide real time
feedback to brewers on the status of their industrial equipment.

------
smonk108
Location : Chicago

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : Decision Trees, Clustering, Linear and Logistic Regression,
Neural Networks,

Convolutional Neural Networks (CNN), Recurrent Neural Networks(RNN), Long-
Short-Term Memory(LSTM), Attention Mechanism,

Generative Adversarial Networks(GAN), Autoencoders, Encoder-Decoder
architecture, Python, TensorFlow, Pandas, OpenCV, PyTorch, Keras, Hadoop,
Spark, Scikit-learn, PIL

Resume :
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cAR7RgUE9TZp0spxnK4ZpBIB_xE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cAR7RgUE9TZp0spxnK4ZpBIB_xE5XA95/view?usp=sharing)

Email : sbetageri111@gmail.com

------
VandanaIyer
Location: Seattle, WA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, depends on the
location Technologies: Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hQRU0waGuyAGpmBhdPIonYEz-
ZO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hQRU0waGuyAGpmBhdPIonYEz-ZOds_um/view)
Email: vandy.iyer@gmail.com

Tech-savvy Machine Learning Engineer and a full-stack web developer with 6+
years of industry experience. I am interested in working on projects involving
Machine Learning/Data Science. Fully authorized to work in the United States.

------
s2000
Location: NYC

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, JS, HTML/CSS, Flutter, React, Vue, Angular, Node.JS,
Python

Email: technologyexpert @ protonmail.com

I have 10+ years of software development experience. I have lead teams before
and currently looking for a contract remote opportunity.

Thank You!

------
dan1var

      Location: Northern México
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely 
      Technologies: Ruby, Go, Java, Scala, JS ES6, Postgres, Linux, Docker, RSpec
      Résumé/CV: https://danv.dev/resume.htm
      Email: me[at]danv.dev
      Full-time: Yes
    

I'm an engineer with 10+ years of experience, I'm specialized in backend
applications with Go, RoR and Java but I'm not afraid to touch frontend code
(I've been working with React recently). Since May of 2012 I've been working
remotely for several companies with different technologies.

------
azatris
Location: United States (excl. California, Washington & New York)

Remote: No (or partly)

Willing to relocate: Yes (from EU, need Visa)

Technologies: Java, Spring, C#, .NET, RESTful API design, Debugging (actually
getting problems solved, IDE debuggers, profilers), SQL (PostgreSQL),
Hibernate, asynchronous messaging, JavaScript (TypeScript, Angular 2+), Azure
SDK, E-commerce

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/silvertaza/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/silvertaza/)

Email: azatris@gmail.com

Versatile software engineer with 6 years of industry experience (4-5 years in
software engineering).

------
nvseenu
Location : Chennai, India

Remote: Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Golang, Python, Node.js, React , Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, Spring Framework, Flask, Git, Elastic Search

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/)

Email: nvseenu@gmail.com

Am a backend engineer who is having 10 years of experience in software design
and development using various tech stacks such as Java, Python, Golang and
Node.js.

I am looking for an opportunity to work remotely. I am comfortable to work
remote and in the timezone client prefers with cheaper hourly rate

------
hackerbabz
Location: Phnom Penh, Cambodia (US Expat)

Remote: Yes (2 years experience)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, JavaScript, Python, Node.js, MySql

I'm a fullstack web developer with 5 years of professional experience. I'm
looking for part time or fulltime work at a company that embraces remote work.
I am very open to working in languages that I have not used professionally.

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EeLLknhq4gUy-
uCfgpyFqTvQG7L...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EeLLknhq4gUy-
uCfgpyFqTvQG7LZHZOW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adam.michael.frank@gmail.com

------
adl1995

        Location: Geneva, Switzerland
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python, C++, Go, Puppet, Django, OpenCV, TensorFlow
        Résumé/CV: https://adl1995.github.io/personal/resume.pdf
        GitHub: https://github.com/adl1995
        Email: [please see résumé]
    

I've been working at CERN for the past year. Prior to that I took part in the
Google Summer of Code program for 2 years.

I'm looking for an exciting role (either a full-time job or an internship)
which explores an innovative idea in any industry.

------
JCrandell
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: BOS/NYC/CHI/LA/SEA/AUS/DEN

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Seasoned software engineer on the lookout for my next opportunity. I love
creating tools that improve the lives of everyday people. Industry agnostic. I
can find a meaningful challenge in just about anything.

Please forward all inquiries/opportunities to email.

------
twalichiewicz
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product design, UX / UI design, brand design, design systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://thomas.design/src/files/Thomas_Walichiewicz_Q3_2019....](https://thomas.design/src/files/Thomas_Walichiewicz_Q3_2019.pdf)

Website / portfolio: [https://thomas.design](https://thomas.design)

Email: twalichiewicz@gmail.com

I'm a product designer (Psychology / HSI background) with 6+ years of
experience working with companies from startups to Fortune 500s. Looking for
interesting work! :)

------
wronglebowski
Hello, I'm currently a IT Consultant offering CIO/CTO services to SMB clients.
I'm looking to move into a full time role as a Project Manager or DevOps
position with the right organization.

    
    
      Location: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
      Remote: Open to it
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Docker, AWS, Azure, General Networking/Firewall configuration, SysAdmin skills
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bTRF_m0E8SuY-DyZyv6CtPAFV-Y0NoKZ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: paul@suchprotech.com

------
ckrafft
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Experienced in Python, AWS, Docker, Postgres. Some experience in
Ruby, Clojure, Java, R, MongoDB, Solr, JavaScript, React, etc.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cynthia-krafft-ph-
d-a1684b1a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cynthia-krafft-ph-d-a1684b1a)

Email: cindy.krafft@gmail.com

Please note I am only interested in fully remote positions at this time. I'm
happy with my current gig in Seattle but looking to move out of the city once
I find an interesting position that supports fully remote work.

~~~
kenranosa
Location: Manila, Philippines (GMT+8) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python (Willing to work for free for one month
to get up to speed with tech requirements)

Résumé/CV: www.kenranosa.com

Email: ken.ranosa@gmail.com

------
jasuade

      Location: Valencia, Spain
      Remote: Yes,
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: SDN/NFV (OVS, OpenFlow, ONOS, ODL, RYU and OSM), Python, Linux, Git and Docker.
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: jaraspg at gmail dot com
    

I am a 26yo researcher and developer currently working for the Polytechnical
University of Valencia, mainly in projects related to IoT and 5G. My main
interest is to develop myself as a Programmer and Cloud Architect. I am highly
interested in an entry-level position on those roles, willing to travel and to
relocate.

------
nikkwong
Location: Seattle. Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: In most cases no.

Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue, angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps,
functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub, cloud engineering &
deployment. Limited but growing experience in python and machine learning.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

~~~
deannasprings
Nikkwong, we are hiring remote fullstack developers:
[https://cmm.applytojob.com/apply/WEN0p1lYmE/Software-
Develop...](https://cmm.applytojob.com/apply/WEN0p1lYmE/Software-Developer)

------
Vermah
Location: Trondheim, Norway

Remote: No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Tensorflow, PHP, React, HTML, CSS, SQL

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/shivam-
verma-45810b13a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shivam-verma-45810b13a/)

Email: shivamvermaprogrammer@gmail.com

Finishing my MSc in Informatics at the Norwegian University of Science and
Technology (NTNU) in June 2020. Specializing in AI, and hoping to work with
something AI related (ML, Data Science). Looking for a full time job. Don't
hesitate to mail me or send me a message on Linkedin for more information.

------
dynatos

      Location: Seattle, WA
    
      Remote: Not necessary, but doable
    
      Willing to relocate: Location dependent
    
      Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, Redux, Tape.js, Express, SQL, Docker, Git, HTML, CSS
    
      Résumé/CV: Email me
    
      Email: jason (at) jasonwortley (dot) com
    

\----

I'm a full stack web developer looking for employment opportunities around the
Seattle area. Willing to work remotely but prefer in-person, as that's how
I've had the most success building relationships and communicating concisely
with others in the past.

------
herve76
Location: France / Costa Rica

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: JS, Vue, Web3, Node, Postgres, Firebase, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron)

Email: herve76 @ gmail . com

SEEKING WORK | Full Stack JS developer/consulting

Expertise in cryptocurrencies, blockchains and especially crypto algo trading.

Latest Project: [https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jsappme](https://github.com/jsappme)

------
kellishaver
Location: Morehead, KY

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Resume:
[https://kellishaver.com/resume.html](https://kellishaver.com/resume.html)

Email: kelli@kellishaver.com

Full-stack developer with 20 years professional experience building for the
web, 11 years of experience with Ruby on Rails.

My specialty: helping media companies tackle the tough problems around
processing, managing, publishing, and hosting tens of millions of images at
scale.

Languages/Frameworks: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (including jQuery, React),
PHP, SQL, Git, numerous AWS services, numerous web servers, linux.

------
Sxw1212
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Open to it, either yes or no.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.JS, TypeScript, Java, Git, GCP, React, Svelte, Linux, SQL,
NoSQL, Express, Socket.io, Docker, CI, Webpack, Gulp

Résumé:
[https://files.mauldin.me/2019/October/CV%20-%20Sam%20Mauldin...](https://files.mauldin.me/2019/October/CV%20-%20Sam%20Mauldin.pdf)

Email: sam@mauldin.me

I'm a full stack engineer with 3+ years of experience founding a startup. I'm
looking for similar (full-stack) roles, as well as either frontend or backend
development. I am a US citizen.

------
aledujke

      Location: Belgrade, Serbia (south east Europe)
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Not right now
      Technologies: nodejs, vuejs, react, d3js
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fVAFZnZLL862t1OIur-q- pr0YE2Y6jaj/view?usp=sharing
      Email: aledujke@gmail.com
    
    

I am a senior web developer, currently a lead of small team, mainly interested
in full stack work based on nodejs/vuejs or reactjs. I also did a lot of data
viz stuff in d3js and it was always a fun thing for me to do :)

------
Galaco
Location: England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, PHP, JavaScript (React, Vue.js), TypeScript, PHP, C++, AWS,
Docker, Git, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://cdn.galaco.me/documents/CV.pdf](https://cdn.galaco.me/documents/CV.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/galaco](https://github.com/galaco). I also
built and maintain [https://maptracker.dev](https://maptracker.dev)

Email: mail [at] galaco [dot] me

\---

Been working as a software/web developer for over 5 years, in the UK and
Japan.

------
kidomoreza
Location: Michigan, U.S.A

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Apache, Nginx, Redis, PostegreSQL, MySQL, Bash, Java, Scala,
PHP, Javascript, Python, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://gofile.io/?c=KpMPSm](https://gofile.io/?c=KpMPSm)

Email: c94nfz3p@protonmail.ch

I'm on the pursuit of knowledge and would like to start my career in tech with
other like-minded engineers in order to assist in the growth of both myself
and the company/team.

Hope I'm the one you're looking to hire...As a side note, I can and will learn
anything that is necessary in order to proceed and the job done.

------
n16e
PhD in CS (Agent systems), technical co-founder of organizational network
analysis startup, full stack developer. Quick learner, interested in software
developer role that works close with data science / machine learning team.

Location: Wroclaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, C#, SQL Server, Entity Framework, React, Typescript,
Redux, Graph algorithms

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_AyX7cjvfkmZJ3p2DWcCLssT9I1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_AyX7cjvfkmZJ3p2DWcCLssT9I1-qI6H/view?usp=sharing)

Email: on resume

------
rainydays
Location: PL/UK Remote: Yes (100% remote preferred) Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: python redis mongodb mariadb mysql rabbitmq zeromq elasticsearch
nginx squid webscraping Résumé/CV:
[http://bit.ly/2nWLb7j](http://bit.ly/2nWLb7j) Email: See the resume Open-
source: [http://bit.ly/2oycUv6](http://bit.ly/2oycUv6)

Built a profitable SAAS company over the last couple of years, now looking to
do something new and not as stressful.

~~~
rainydays
Fixed formatting:

    
    
      Location: PL/UK
      Remote: Yes (100% remote preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: python redis mongodb mariadb mysql rabbitmq zeromq elasticsearch nginx squid webscraping
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2nWLb7j
      Email: See the resume
      Open-source: http://bit.ly/2oycUv6
    

Built a profitable SAAS company over the last couple of years, now looking to
do something new and not as stressful.

------
thew1ndyman
Location: Gainesville, FL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python, Electron, Node, JS, Go, AWS, Jenkins, Docker, Airflow Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clayton-
winders-29004813b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clayton-winders-29004813b/)
Email: claytonwinders@gmail.com

Looking to move to a position with more python focus. Enjoy flask+react for
web/electron and Airflow/AWS Glue for ETL. Pursuing MS in CS concentration in
Data Science on the weekends!

------
liongate2
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: React, Typescript, Rx.js, Redux, Apollo, GraphQl, WebGL

Résumé/CV: [https://burakaslan.me](https://burakaslan.me)

Email: Please find here
[https://burakaslan.me/about](https://burakaslan.me/about)

I’m a developer and designer with over 6 years of experience helping companies
build their product and brand. I enjoy taking products from conception to
reality through modern development practices and iteration. I'm currently
looking for full time opportunities.

------
nomadiccoder
Location: Los Alamos, NM

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Blockchain, Statistics, R, Python, C, Applied Research, Parallel
Programming, Kernel Programming, ...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/dykbrktwjmts](https://www.overleaf.com/read/dykbrktwjmts)

Google Scholar: [https://tinyurl.com/hannon-
profile](https://tinyurl.com/hannon-profile)

Email: channon@iit.edu

I am finishing my PhD in Computer Science from Illinois Tech and looking for a
full-time position in crypto, distributed technology, other fun stuff!

------
electronstudio
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Python, Swift, OpenGL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://electronstudio.co.uk/public/cv2019-redacted.pdf](https://electronstudio.co.uk/public/cv2019-redacted.pdf)

Email: hn@electronstudio.co.uk

I have made: PC games, desktop applications, Android games/apps, iOS
games/apps, back-end servers, network protocols. I also teach and do sys
admin.

I'm open to work on any sort of project. I place highest priority on finding
an interesting project with reliable team mates rather than any particular
technology.

------
enolgor

      Location: Valencia, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Go, Javascrit (NodeJS, Vue), HTML, DevOPs in general (Git, CI, 
      Docker, etc.)
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: enolgor at protonmail.com
    

Currently working as researcher in the Polytechnical University of Valencia in
EU research projects mainly in the topics of IoT. I started working there
after I finished my Masters Degree as Telecom Engineer and after four years
(now I'm 27) I would like to start working for a company.

------
newgradapp
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS, ML

Resume: On request

Email: a.huang@nyu.edu

Github: [https://github.com/sssss465](https://github.com/sssss465)

Recent graduate from New York University. Looking for new grad / junior roles
in full-stack, backend, or machine learning. Has experience working in the
front end and on the backend. Most recent role was working on model
compression on Tensorflow Lite. My interests lie in creating visualizations
and working with data. I have also created d3 chart statistics.

------
ikerkeb

      Location: Paris, France
    
      Remote: Yes, part time remote is fine too.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within Japan or USA.
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, ReactJS, ReactNative, docker, redis, rspec, sass, git
    
      Résumé/CV: https://ibrahim.io
    
      Email: hello@ibrahim.io
    

5 years of experience as a full stack developer, I am available for taking on
new work. Get a resume on my website
([https://ibrahim.io](https://ibrahim.io)) and get in touch.

------
mn1024
Location: Slovenia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: During onboarding

Technologies: Java, Android, Mobile Advertising (VAST, MRAID, VPAID),
Javascript basics

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-
novak-498738b8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-novak-498738b8/)

Email: miha.novak1024@gmail.com

Experience: Working as an Android developer since 2015. Have been working as
lead Android advertising technical developer in Outfit7 and gained vast
experience of the whole advertising sphere. Can set up whole mobile
advertising logic for mobile apps.

------
Zigurd

      Location: Boston, Taos
      Remote: Remote or on-site
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Mobile, sensors, APIs, telecom
      Résumé/CV: zigurd.com, https://www.amazon.com/Zigurd-Mednieks/e/B001KE4L4G
      Email: zigurd.mednieks@surfaceable.com
    

I have written and edited several books on mobile app coding, published by
leading technology publishers. Current ms in progress is on agility in
software creation. Seeking consulting clients or FTE in product management and
engineering leadership.

------
ctandre
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (w/ numpy, pandas, flask), C, C++, git

Email: chrisandre01@gmail.com

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d39L5Q-__F7kOzprtBcNrZYuY0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d39L5Q-__F7kOzprtBcNrZYuY0GrQrDx)

I am a new grad searching for software engineering roles with a (soft)
preference for embedded development/robotics. I have 8 continuous months of
full-time intern experience working in aerospace guidance, navigation, and
control, where I largely wrote software. I am a US citizen.

Cheers!

------
whatthepupisup
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes - LA/SF, Austin; open minded

Technologies: Python (~keras, pandas, scikit, numpy), SQL, JavaScript, HTML,
CSS, Ruby, Git, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=16i5LAQJgnImBOPVnUYL_aaaKml...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=16i5LAQJgnImBOPVnUYL_aaaKmlyypEjG)

Email: reed.whitcraft@gmail.com

Looking for entry level machine learning / data scientist positions -
background in ruby/rails. Just graduated from flatiron school's 6-month data
science program, available and looking for work.

------
msamoylov
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Golang, Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/msamoylov-cv](http://bit.ly/msamoylov-cv) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

I'm an expert Python/Django, Golang and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

------
vvilliamperez

      Location: Ft Lauderdale, Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, ASP .NET Core, SQL, git, Java, javascript, 
      Résumé/CV: https://vvilliam.com/dl/resume.pdf
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamperezjr/
      Email: perezwilliamjr@gmail.com
    
    

Looking for a junior software engineering position on a thriving team. Detail-
orientated while understanding of the big picture business sense. Willing to
work on ultra-small teams.

------
UlisesAC4
Location: Guanajuato, Mexico

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, CSS, HTML, Postgres, React, React Native,
Python, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8..).

Email: ulisesavila04@gmail.com

I am a full stack web developer, I have done web apps and mobile apps in react
and react native with backends done on nodejs.

I want to work with people more experienced than me and step up my knowledge
in web development.

------
crazyplantlady
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: n/a

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Zsh7czRGBuaQAMOwrP-
vzV8xmh...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Zsh7czRGBuaQAMOwrP-
vzV8xmhaK2wmR)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yesenia-hernandez-
macias](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yesenia-hernandez-macias)

I'm an ex Deloitte Auditor with six years of public accounting experience,
looking for a SOX / Internal Controls Manager opportunity.

------
swiley
Location: Richmond Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[http://mail.swiley.net/resume.pdf](http://mail.swiley.net/resume.pdf)

Email: swiley@swiley.net

I have completed all of the course work for a computer science degree. I've
interned at a Honeywell subsidiary a number of times working on QNX, embedded
Linux, and java/html5/javascript application development. In my free time this
summer I have been learning python by rewriting some of my personal DSP
(C/FFTW3 etc) projects to allow more flexibility.

------
mistercorea
Location: Shanghai China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Languages - PHP, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, mysql
Framework/toos - laravel, tornado, angular, nodejs, express, sequelize, mocha,
jasmine, git, gitflow, jira, docker, jquery

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ug3opuz25f2n0l/Tom%20You_Resume_2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ug3opuz25f2n0l/Tom%20You_Resume_2019.pdf?dl=0)

Email: email.tomyou@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer worked with various stacks and languages for 10
years.

------
ProZsolt
I'm looking for a cloud-native backend developer position with DevOps
mentality. I'm a developer but I'm not afraid to build test/release pipelines
or pick up a pager.

    
    
        Location: Budapest, Hungary
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (UK/US preferred)
        Technologies: DevOps, Ruby, PHP, AWS, Jenkins, Puppet, Git, little bit of Golang
        Résumé/CV: https://github.com/ProZsolt/CV/raw/master/CV.pdf
        Email: prozsolt@gmail.com

------
0xboz
Location: US (East Coast)

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web Development, Big
Data, Linux System Admin, and some C++

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
taylorchenca

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Scala, Python, Javascript, Apache Spark, Angular.js
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/taylorchenca/Resume/blob/master/haoyao_chen_resume.pdf
      Email: hchen7@scu.edu
    

-Looking for 2020 summer internship //1st year grad cs student //3 years of technical experience after undergraduate degree //Solid programming skills and great at teamwork

------
smrr723
Location: UK (Glasgow, Aberdeen, Edinburgh)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (TDD & BDD with RSpec, Cucumber, Capybara),
Javascript (Node, React), Git

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/z3irdz](http://tiny.cc/z3irdz)

Email: sm@smrry.com

Mid-level Ruby Developer with remote working experience; worked on multiple
high traffic web platforms, most recently for an EdTech startup. Background in
Mechanical Engineering and interested in anything related to
Engineering/Robotics/Space/AI&ML and startups in general.

------
nebtune
Location: Santa Rosa, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX design (main current focus), UX/UI, Product design.

Résumé/CV: Happy to provide via email

Email: bcg@sonic.net

———

I’ve been working fully remote as a UX designer for nearly 5 years now (in a
senior/lead position for more than half that time). Lots of fortune 500 and
some well established startups in an agency setting. I’m looking to work on a
product, not an agency role. I’m looking for collaborative and iterative roles
with a cross-functional team. I love being a facilitator of design
brainstorming sessions. I am a US citizen.

------
fjiang91
Location: New York City or Philadelphia

Remote: Prefer Onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes/Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Express, React, Redux, Node, Sequelize, GitHub,
PostgreSQL, Java, Python, Firestore, Heroku, Bootstrap, Jasmine, Chai, Mocha

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/feng-
jiang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/feng-jiang/)

Email: fjiang91@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Feng. I'm a recent Bootcamp graduate with experience in Full Stack
development. I previously worked as an IT Specialist and have a B.S. degree in
CS.

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

------
ISL
Location: Seattle

Remote: Perhaps

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Precision Measurement/Metrology, data analysis/data science,
experimental design, vacuum, hardware, CNC/CAM, PCB layout, radioactive waste
disposal and more.

Résumé/CV: www.charliehagedorn.com

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

I'm an experimental physicist who has lived a dream for fifteen years making
precision measurements of gravity. A collision of priorities further up the
food chain is forcing me to consider new directions.

Looking to work with a great manager/team on a problem that is timeless,
peaceful, and impactful.

------
fotcorn

      Location: Edinburgh UK
      Remote: Only UK
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Vue.js with TypeScript, C++/OpenGL/Vulkan/Qt, PyTorch/Tensorflow/Keras,   Devops (Kubernetes, ELK, Prometheus, etc.)
      Email: hnusername@gmail.com
    

10 years of software developer and system engineering experience, mainly in
web development. Looking for everything from startups to big established
companies with the technologies listed above. Send me an email for full CV.

------
rtkaratekid
Location: Salt Lake City, UT Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, C/C++, Java Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristan-
mayfield-225909173/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristan-mayfield-225909173/)
Email: mayfieldtristan at gmail

Graduating from a Master's of Software Development in December. Work
experience and interest in security research (offensive and defensive) and
network monitoring solutions.

------
ngrishanov
Location: Yekaterinburg, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: unlikely

Technologies: Python 3.7 + asyncio, PostgreSQL, Docker and many others. Have
experience with Javascript, node.js, MongoDB, Vue.js, but don't really use
these anymore

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-
grishanov-531a18b2/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-grishanov-531a18b2/)

Email: mail at ngrishanov dot me

\-------------

Developer since 2013. Started as fullstack, now shifted towards Python +
asyncio backend development. Have experience as team lead.

------
sudeepg95

      Location: Calicut, India 
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Angular, Vue, (Amateur) Deep learning practitioner, Python, Scala, Spark Streaming, etc. 
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ez2cOn9VhzDl45XweK6E0kcsXiX-7aSQ/view
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/sudeepg95
      Email: sudeepg95 (at) gmail.com
    

3+ years of experience engineering for the web. Comfortable working across
platforms. Fast learner. Good soft skills.

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Technologies: various, will depend on a task

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

=====================================

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. Mostly
I specialize in web.

But not only in web. Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects 2 ecommerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.

Full list:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

------
ducaale
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, React js, Python, Kotlin, Rust, Golang,
C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VqCrmPvzh7C8yggzg-99Urv8kL...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VqCrmPvzh7C8yggzg-99Urv8kL0fYbbr)

Email: sharaf.13@hotmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ducaale](https://github.com/ducaale)

\---

I am Full-Stack developer who can also do Android application development. I
also hava some experience in game development using c++ and rust.

------
emperor_
Location: Den Haag, Netherlands Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Kubernetes, Prometheus, AlertManager, Docker, Linux, AWS,
Terraform, git, Python and Bash. Résumé: On request. Email:
info@pimpolderman.nl

14+ years of hardcore DevOps Engineering / SRE skills with a strong focus on
security. I like bug bounty hunting and have done the offensive security labs.
Would love move from engineering to security. Can be hired as a contractor and
part-time would preferred (3 to 4 days a week).

------
turtlebook
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, node.js, RabbitMQ, and a bit of Rust

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sRXFl6XbNDtFuXianjXeCjzDLf...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sRXFl6XbNDtFuXianjXeCjzDLf1LTdC6)

Email: mla233 at sfu dot ca

I am a 4th year math + cs student studying at Simon Fraser University and
currently looking for an 4-8 month internship starting summer 2020. I have
already completed an 8 month internship and am looking for positions where I
can grow and learn a lot.

------
ciguy
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud (GCP), Azure, Jenkins,
Docker etc...

Experienced DevOps Engineer with over 10 years experience designing and
implementing DevOps and Automation for startups and large companies. I
specialize in cloud automation and CI/CD pipelines.

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

I'm currently looking for part time work as I have some extra availability but
would like to work long term with an early stage StartUp in need of DevOps
help and guidance. No recruiters, first party inquiries only.

------
horaeng
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jparksecurity/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jparksecurity/)

Email: contact [at] jparksecurity [dot] com

I'm Junior Software Engineer who is looking for a job in NYC area. I'm also
passionate about Cybersecurity. It'd be great if the position requires
Cybersecuirty skills and Software Engineering skills, but it's not a must. I
can start immediately working.

------
HeyImAlex
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript, Go, Rust

Github: [https://github.com/heyimalex](https://github.com/heyimalex)

Résumé/CV: [https://heyimalex.com/alex-guerra-
resume.pdf](https://heyimalex.com/alex-guerra-resume.pdf)

Email: alex@heyimalex.com

\---

Full stack developer with 5 years experience, looking for a full time job with
a mid sized team under experienced folks. Lots of experience creating complex
UIs with React, but open to anything really!

------
juskrey
Location: Currently Florida, USA (need work permit for permanent, otherwise
remote via my company)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, AWS

CV: [http://bit.ly/clojuretech2](http://bit.ly/clojuretech2)

Email: stan@immute.co

19 Years in professional software dev, 6 years production Clojure in different
domains (financial, maritime, social, media, crypto/blockchain etc). Also have
been in iOS, Android, Gamedev (Unity), C#, low level C/C++, Assembler. See CV
for details

------
tiesan
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technology: Python3, Deep Learning(Pytorch, Tensorflow, Kera, ScikitLearn),
Backend development(Node.js, Django, Flask), Relational Databases(Postgresql,
MySQL), NoSQL Databases(MongoDB), AWS(EC2, S3), GCP, Data Analysis and
Visualization(Pandas, Boken, Matplotlib), Numpy

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
biliyok-18582b111/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-biliyok-18582b111/)

Email: abiliyok@gmail.com

------
doorty
Location: Los Angeles, Culver City, etc.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty/)

I'm your middle man between business and tech and product. I've been a
professional developer for 10 years. I've been a manager and solutions
architect for 6. I've been an entrepreneur for as long as I can remember. And
I have an advanced degree in human-computer interaction.

Email: brent (at) doorty -dot- com

------
linearza
Location: Cape Town, South Africa Remote: Yes | Preferred

Willing to relocate: Preferably for shorter stints

Technologies: javascript (es6+), html, css/sass, ruby, sql - emberjs (3.8),
rails (5), postgresql, cordova, d3/c3, some aws, heroku, leaflet

Résumé/CV: Please drop me a mail and I'll send it on

Email: linearza at gmail.com

Last company recently faltered financially. Worked for them for 3 years on a
fullstack basis, developing various end to end solutions independently. Very
open to new frameworks and languages. 6 years of startup experience.

------
wdella
I'm an established Devops/SRE familiar with large enterprise and multi-
datacenter cloud ops. Office dogs are a big perk for me!

Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, SQL, Shell/Linux, Cloud SOA. See resume "Skills"
section for full buzzword bingo list.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rlap8cGu5_sJSUH55EGoSXdkfMa...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rlap8cGu5_sJSUH55EGoSXdkfMaVdyUX/view?usp=sharing)

Email: see resume

------
supr_strudl
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, TypeScript, JavaScript, Vue.js, Angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cs1wac34mpsbiv1/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cs1wac34mpsbiv1/cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: see CV

I'm interested in early-stage startups or "Day 1" companies. Although I'm most
experienced in writing code, I'm also interested in the people and the
business side of things. I'm more of a generalist than a specialist.

~~~
supr_strudl
I used "I'm" four times in a span of three sentences. Facepalm.

------
zeouter
Location: Perth, Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right job.

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Apache Storm, Ember, Angular, Javascript,
Full Stack

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gavin-
fitzgerald-590b0723/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gavin-fitzgerald-590b0723/)

Email: gavinfitzgerald at gmail dot com

Living in Perth for the past 6 months. Have been leading a team remotely for
that period.

Now looking for good team based roles with the opportunity for learning new
technologies and skills.

------
coltjobhunt_hn
Location: DFW, Texas

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Node, Docker, Vue, AWS, Python, Django, Linux

Portfolio: [https://cjudice.com](https://cjudice.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gitcolt](https://github.com/gitcolt)

Email: colten@utexas.edu

Seeking a junior front-end, back-end, or full-stack role where I can grow and
receive feedback from developers more experienced than myself, as well as
share insights I've gained from studying web application security

------
analise

      Location: UK
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: js, node, react, typescript, aws
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=168JFM6rXSjIBRrApXuFIwoqNX6s9rSrI
      Email: ana@harrison.io
    

Full stack developer with 3 years experience. Leaning towards backend.

Working at a B2B IOT company for past two year building a SaaS data and
building control platform.

Heavy focus on moden web tech stacks, but happy to work in other technologies
if given the time to learn.

------
JyotsnaRupaliya
Location: Bangalore (India)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, HTML, Javascript, Database, Machine
Learning,scikit learn, Numpy, Pandas, GIT, Linux.

Email: jagjyotsna@gmail.com Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya.pdf?dl=0)

I am a junior developer experienced in developing web apps and python modules,
interested in the field of machine learning.

------
abdj
Location: India

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Senior engineer with 5+ years experience as an Architect. Worked
for Yahoo!, Paypal, CA Inc etc. Experience on building entire stack, with more
focus on backend. Can program in GO, Java, Nodejs - have experience in
programming in a wider range of languages than these. Built UI using
ReactJS,D3 etc. Willing to work full time, or delivery base contractual
engagement. Flexible with working hours.

Résumé/CV: Email: abdj8hn <at> gmail.com for resume.

------
asaddhamani
Location: Remote - Worldwide (Based in India)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node (Express, Hapi), Python (Flask, Django), React, Redux,
Bootstrap, ES6, Git, Rails, Meteor, Heroku, WebExtensions and Chrome/Firefox
extensions, SocketIO, Electron, Selenium/Puppeteer, etc.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dhamaniasad](https://github.com/dhamaniasad)

Resume: [https://www.asad.pw/about](https://www.asad.pw/about)

Email: dhamaniasad@gmail.com

------
333c
Hi, I'm looking for a Summer 2020 internship! Ideally located in the Bay Area,
however I am willing to go elsewhere if I'm excited about the opportunity.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco/Cleveland
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes!
      Technologies: Python, git, Java, Racket/Scheme, C, Make, Flask, shell, regex, SQL, C++, SDL2, LaTeX
      Résumé: https://reeshill.net/docs/Joey%20Rees-Hill%20Resume.pdf
      Email: hn-hire@reeshill.net

------
tk90
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node/Express, Javascript/HTML/CSS, PostgreSQL/MySQL,
Redis, Docker, AWS, Git

Hi, I'm an ex-PM at Tesla turned Software Engineer. I'm open to Full Stack,
Backend, and Frontend roles. Look forward to chatting with you!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/taehnkim](https://www.linkedin.com/in/taehnkim)

Email: taehnkim@gmail.com

Github: github.com/tkim90

Résumé/CV: Available on request

------
nimitbhardwaj
Location: Bangalore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, HTML, CSS, JS, Django, Machine Learning,
Keras, Sklearn

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OLIrPCVBS6bLwovI2iWIqAQ4axF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OLIrPCVBS6bLwovI2iWIqAQ4axFC2Zhr/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nimitbhardwaj[at]gmail[dot]com

Fresher Job. Currently a computer science student, having an experience of 1
year of remote job of Backend Engineer after the end of my graduation.

------
linker3000
Location: West Sussex, UK

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: IT Management, Service delivery, Systems and networking, Project
Management, Technical Delivery (bare metal, cloud)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/nigel-kendrick

Email: nigel.kendrick at gmail dot com

Looking for a new challenge. Currently working on ITSM, infrastructure
projects, InfoSec matters, tech team building and a major
rehosting/rearchitecting cloud migration project (200 servers). Comfortable
with hands-on tech matters and board-level reporting and management

------
braunshizzle
Location: Niagara, Ontario, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson) Email:
braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

------
chunkles

      Location: Indianapolis, IN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
      C#, VB, C, Bash, .NET, WPF, XAML
      Git, Github, Gitlab
      Docker, Nginx
      SQL, SQLite
      Linux, Windows
      AutoCAD, ANSYS, Matlab
    
      Resume/CV: https://recsta.com/resume.html
      Email: skane[at]recsta[dot]com
    

I would love to find a role that stretches what I know and gives me the
opportunity to learn new skills/languages/technologies.

------
nataz
Location: Washington DC metro area Remote: No Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Link analysis tools, basic database skills, basic data
visualization and GIS skills Résumé/CV: Looking for new challenges and
opportunities - note, I don’t have a traditional HN dev background, but I
suspect more than a few companies on this board intersect with my world...

Knowledge/Skills:

\- Strong background in navigating and managing the US government contracting
process from both sides of the table as both a federal manager and a
government contractor

\- Experience and insight into working with the US National Lab complex

\- Demonstrated success in managing globally distributed teams that bring
multimillion-dollar projects in on time and on budget with a high degree of
quality

\- Successfully negotiated security agreements and contracts with dozens of
foreign government agencies

\- Proven history of building diverse, deeply integrated teams, with diverse
skill sets (security, intelligence, science, logistics, engineering, IT, and
communications) to design solutions to complex problems in very challenging
environments

\- Subject matter expert on multiple NSC working groups, consultant to
INTERPOL, office interlocutor with IC, DOJ, and DOD elements

\- Familiar with both executive branch/department level/OMB and congressional
authorization and appropriation process

What I do now:

\- Program Director working in a National Security field holding an active
Q/TS/SCI w/ poly

\- Manage a ~$100M+ annual budget w/ oversight of 150+ FTEs organized into
distributed teams working on complex projects in 30+ foreign countries across
the globe

\- GS15 equivalent with both a policy and program implementation background at
senior USG leadership level

Previous work includes: physical and political risk assessments for clients
operating in potentially dangerous environments, sub-contractor as a national
security subject matter expert for multiple US National Laboratories, sub-
contractor for Palantir sub (back when they used to use other companies for
forward deployed), research analyst at a policy institute on defense and
intelligence topics, other interesting stuff…

Email: JayCeeJobOffers@gmail.com

------
ryuuseijin
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes (Japan)

Technologies: Clojure, Typescript, Javascript, AWS, Web

Résumé/CV: available on request

Github: [https://github.com/ryuuseijin](https://github.com/ryuuseijin)

Email: spiderbeetle@fastmail.com

\----

My last position was at Atlassian working on various backend systems, and
specifically I've developed (in clojure) the OT-based synchronization engine
behind Confluence's collaborative editing feature.

I'm looking to join a company in Japan and would need visa sponsorship.

------
cyanic
Location: Serbia, Europe

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, Docker,
and more

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr

\-----

I am a principal software architect and engineer (7+ years of professional
experience across the whole stack).

Highly skilled and self-motivated. Worked as one of the first hires and co-
founders in multiple startups.

Looking for a leadership position or work on challenging engineering problems
where I can be involved in all aspects of the product.

------
vorkos

      Location: Kharkiv, Ukraine
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate:yes
      Technologies: AWS, Ansible, Python, Linux, Jenkins, bash, Groovy, Prometheus, Grafana, ELK
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kostiantynvorobiov/
      Email: me@vorkos.dev
    
      I am looking for visa sponsorship to move to the USA. 

AWS certified solution architect with 12 overall experience in IT and 3 years
experience in DevOps culture.

------
bkcreate
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in US or EU

Technologies : Java, Python

Resume :
[https://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/cKmLeueV...](https://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/cKmLeueVyhqXBj)

Email : khaggerty1 at crimson(dot)ua(dot)edu

I recently completed a BS in Math and am currently completing an Associates
degree in CS online. I am looking for an internship for Summer 2020 anywhere
in the US/EU.

------
BJBBB
Location: Riverside and San Diego counties of California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: TBD

Technologies: Python and embedded C/C++; data acquisition and control systems
- analog front-end design, signal processing; agricultural control and monitor
system design and fielding; PCB layout; quality systems - ISO implementation,
process determination and authoring; compliance and regulatory - product
safety assesments and Type Test, and submittals to NRTLs and national bodies.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: bjoconnell@gmail.com

------
WorkAndShine99
Startup MVP building and launching is my key priority.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ReactJS, React-Native, NodeJS, Python, Flask/Django and related
tools of NodeJS or Python ecosystem.

Resume: Available on demand via Email

Email: contact [aT] intragalaxy [d0t] com

Note: I can also pull up a team of additional dedicated designers and
developers if required for given project.

Experience: 7+ years in Python and 3+ years in ReactJS

I'm open to remote work opportunities related to ReacJS/React-Native/Python.

I take one project at a time and ensure 100% dedication to it.

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, React, React Native, Phoenix
      Résumé/CV: Upon request.
      Email: hazmiirfan92[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I am mainly a front-end developer but also dabble with back-end as a side
project. Currently looking for opportunity that allows me to work on
Elixir/Phoenix. Side project www.whowantstobehired.com that allows you to
filter through the job post.

------
gregoryca
Location: Ajax, Ontario, Canada (about 45 mins drive east of Toronto)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, PHP, WordPress, Git, some Javascript

Resume / CV: [https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv](https://gregoryhammond.ca/cv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hammondg)

Email: job+hnoctober -at- gregoryhammond.ca

I'm mostly a front-end web developer but willing to learn more.

------
nileshgulia
Location: New Delhi Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript, React.js,Node.js,Design Systems,Open Source Contributor at Plone
Foundation
Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vn2tlJ3zzkQncgI81ymuKGfn...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vn2tlJ3zzkQncgI81ymuKGfnuZW6QacSFHZRWDdcOHI/edit)
Email:nileshgulia@gmail.com

------
tmpbeing
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/Java/Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://planelles.dev/resume.pdf](https://planelles.dev/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/tmpbeing](https://github.com/tmpbeing)

Email: in CV

I'm a 42 Paris student looking for a full-time junior back-end position in a
small to mid-sized team.

If you don't require a degree I'd love to learn your stack and more best
practices with your team.

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

i am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer, mentor

i am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese development skills.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Vue, React, PostgreSQL, GraphQL, Python, R, Julia, Node, Figma,
Sketch, AWS, GCP. Machine learning. Data science. Mathematics.

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv](https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Mathematician. Specialized in design and data analytics. Fullstack machine
learning developer and researcher. Ample management experience. Open to most
roles.

------
boramalper
Third year CS student, currently 1.1, looking for summer internships.

Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, Java, Git, Linux, Django, SQLite, Postgres, Docker,
AWS, Haskell

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/boramalper](https://www.linkedin.com/in/boramalper)
and [https://github.com/boramalper](https://github.com/boramalper)

Email: bora at boramalper dot org

------
manish_gill
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, Java, Go, Lua, Rust (learning), PostgreSQL, Kafka,
BigQuery, Spanner, Beam/Dataflow

Résumé/CV:
[https://parallelthoughts.xyz/resume.pdf](https://parallelthoughts.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: contact@manishgill.com

I'm a Data Engineer, who has built teams from scratch, and delivered end to
end customer-centric data platforms. Looking for an interesting challenge in a
high scale environment.

------
Diaznash
Location: Nairobi, Kenya Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes. Technologies:
Adobe xd, figma, adobe premiere pro and after effects. Resume: diaznash.com I
do web and app UI/UX designs and proficient in adobe premiere pro and da vinci
resolve to create content. I can also do wyswig site builders like wordpress,
magento, squarespace, etc. currently working on a tech channel with a few
videos up. Email: diaznash@gmail.com

------
neuromancer2701
Location: Central Virginia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/)

Email:king.seth@gmail.com

Website: openrover.com

Embedded Linux engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Remote is what I
am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration period
onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
pn88
Location: Macedonia Remote: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavel-
nichoski-39052b36/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavel-nichoski-39052b36/)
Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python, Django, Linux, Javascript
Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavel-
nichoski-39052b36/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavel-nichoski-39052b36/)
Email: nichoski@gmail.com

------
itroot
Role: Senior Backend Engineer

Location: Worldwide

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: golang, python, JS, postgresql, mongodb, docker, - mostly
backend things, lots of them.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivan-
tolstosheyev-134a8232/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivan-
tolstosheyev-134a8232/)

Email: itroot@itroot.org

I'm mostly a backend developer with 10y experience of building and improving
high-load apps (up to 1000+ physical hosts).

------
subroutine

      live: san diego (ucsd center for neural circuits)
      remo: yes
      relo: yes
      area: stats, datasci, ML, omics, informatics
      tech: python, R, octave, julia, TF
      vita: in/bradmonk/ or bradleymonk.com
      mail: brad.monk@gmail
      work: phd defense 10/9 (computational neuro)
            startup experience (biotech hardware)
            fed. gov. datasci contract work.
      want: to be your data analysis hired gun

------
dougweltman

      Location: London (NYC sometimes)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Excel, SQL, some Python
      CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglasweltman/
      Email: douglas.weltman@gmail.com
    

\- Business generalist w/ strong very analytical and business skills. Seeking:
early employee focused on commercial, operations or product.

\- Background in product strategy & investments.

------
tylermac1
Location: Midwest US

Remote: Yes (have been full-time remote for 4 years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET Core, SQL, Python, Git, AWS, Docker (Swarm/Compose)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylermcentee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tylermcentee/)

Email: tyler [dot] mcentee [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a back-end developer with a passion for developer tooling and automating
painful processes.

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Git, Linux, C, Go, Python, Rust, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://ansimita.github.io/cv.pdf](https://ansimita.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

Website: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Completing studies by December. Available for full-time junior position in
early 2020.

------
ghall

      Location: Seattle
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: SF Bay Area, Austin
      Technologies: Tableau, Power BI, VBA, MATLAB, SQL, R, Teradata, Bloomberg, Cognos, Hyperion
      Résumé/CV: https://jobs.rezscore.com/token/xsvnuGtGQ6Le7hEmNGmH
    

Recently received the prestigious Adam Smith award for Treasury Excellence and
Innovations Email: kenanalytics@onymail.com

------
Datenstrom
Location: Alexandria VA (DC Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Eventually / Depends

Technologies: AI/ML/DL, object detection, motion planning, robotics/UAV, ROS,
MoveIt!, autonomous systems, networking, Rust, Python, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://resume.datenstrom.io/derek_goddeau_software_engineer...](https://resume.datenstrom.io/derek_goddeau_software_engineer.pdf)

Email: datenstrom [at] pm.me

------
ooooak
Location: Punjab, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, Node/Express/sequelize, React/Nextjs

Résumé/CV:[https://ooooak.github.io/cv](https://ooooak.github.io/cv)

Email:akshay.deep0@gmail.com

I am a full stack developer (Some Devops) focused on REST API, Database Design
and Backend. I am also productive in Go, Rust, and Clojure. I would love to
switch into Elixir/Phoenix or erlang.

------
nigonzalezm
Location: México Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: Java 8+,
Node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Angular, React Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ecxcZuAKq7Y72flqhizfaoz0sUV...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ecxcZuAKq7Y72flqhizfaoz0sUV-
WxQ0/view?usp=sharing) Email: nigm2005@gmail.com

------
ydrol
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, JS, TS, BI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LFBvTQMBWEaEeXmJDT5dDupUxu...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LFBvTQMBWEaEeXmJDT5dDupUxu1ISvYy)

Email: danni[dot]uptlen[at]gmail

Specialise in business and process automation with BI work thrown in. Have a
bunch of webdev experience. Extremely willing to work in/learn other
languages.

------
shabelle
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Big Yes

Technologies: Golang, React, Typescript, Google Cloud Platform,
Firebase/Firestore

Github: [https://github.com/alifarah9](https://github.com/alifarah9)

email: aliyfarah9@gmail.com for CV

Description Fullstack developer with 5 years of experience working at digital
agencies & a couple big banks. Very proficient with the Go language and Google
Cloud Platform.

------
safwan
Location: Bangladesh

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/safwan-
rahman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/safwan-rahman/)

Email: safwan.rahman15 at gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/safwanrahman/](https://github.com/safwanrahman/)

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Python/NumPy/SciKit/etc.., Ubuntu Linux, Tensorflow, a
little Elixir, a little Golang, semiconductors (esp. CPU architecture, memory
design)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy)

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

4-time technical product manager, occasional developer and technology
polymath.

------
dimm
Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3, Java, git, linux, parcel,
npm

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
squashy
Location: Europe, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular7, ReactJS, Redux,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, GraphQL, Rest APIs, GIT, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
Escovado
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Modern C++, UWP, C#, WPF, ASP .Net, .Net, JavaScript, JSON, HTML, XML CSS,
Java, T-SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/)
Email: Contact me through LinkedIn

------
csbartus
* Location: Europe

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: to Berlin

* Technologies:

 __Current stack: Javascript, React Hooks, Apollo GraphQL, AWS AppSync,
Headless CMS, Storybook, Design systems, Styled components

 __Previous stack: Node, Webpack, Gulp, Semantic HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, BEM, REST
API

* Résumé/CV: [http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf](http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf)

* Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
d2xdy2
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, ElasticSearch, Redis,
RethinkDB, MySQL/MariaDB, Postgres, Google Cloud, AWS, Terraform, Ansible,
Docker

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/jpsandlin (PDF available by request)

Email: joshua.sandlin@gmail.com

Currently looking for a role doing full-stack development or purely backend
work. Very proficient at some of the activities of an SRE as well.

------
hawat
Location: Poland

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: C/C++, Python, Pl/SQL, Java and more 
    
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
    
      Email: hawat(at)hawat.pl
    
    

Experience in telecom, unix (linux, solaris), oracle and more. Design ARM
clusters (120 CPU), mobile robots (autonomous in 2011), automation devices and
- yes, there is much more.

------
ljd

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Machine Learning (neural networks/py3/jupyter/keras/tensorflow)
      Résumé/CV: https://arricor.com
      Email: luke@arricor.com
    
    

Let me know what stage of your machine learning project you are in and we can
work on a path to get to where you need to go.

------
ph2082
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not Now

Technologies: 10+ years in Java/J2EE technologies. Spring Boot, MySQL, Tomcat,
AWS, Clojure, Scala, Python, Saas.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZN5tO3Z-uZ_gSikM3sJhS_miwwj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZN5tO3Z-uZ_gSikM3sJhS_miwwjKQV1K/view?usp=sharing)

------
madushan1000
Location: Colombo, Sri Lanka

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Europe, visa sponsorship required.

Technologies:Kubernetes, docker, Linux, puppet, chef, aws, Google cloud,
DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fYO2voFOXAk5_jP9DXtcP_hRKhn...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fYO2voFOXAk5_jP9DXtcP_hRKhncLXhj/view?usp=sharing)

Email:jlmadushan at gmail

------
zakhc

      Location: Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full stack software and web developer
                    .Net, ASP.Net, C#, SQL server, DevOps, TFS, Git, Javascript, Jquery 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tAA8kaEL80DmujRPJC6doWDc0sM1CBPG/view?usp=sharing
      Email: zakhc1@gmail.com

------
omarmaqbul

      Location:             Amman-Jordan 
      Remote:               Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes
      Technologies:         3D design,3D Simulation,3D printing,  quick prototyping, Java, Android.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/19youuPHVkLBJr5d1lH2VfH_4zRL522e8/view?usp=sharing 
    
      Email: omar.maqboul@outlook.com

------
iluxonchik
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Spring Boot, AWS, Django, Flask, Docker, React,
...

Résumé/CV:
[https://bitbucket.org/iluxonchik/iluxonchik.me/raw/master/re...](https://bitbucket.org/iluxonchik/iluxonchik.me/raw/master/resources/illya-
gerasymchuk-cv-resume.pdf)

Email: illya@iluxonchik.me

------
kumarmd
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript/VueJs/React, Swift / iOS, AWS.
Wordpress, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

In a past life, I had a PhD in engineering (health related). I have 10 years
of startup experience building web apps, scaling backends, data science, and
machine learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
kaypee901
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: Can be but Not required

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, JavaScript, Python, Node.js, ASP.Net, Docker, Elixir, Nifi,
Kafka, AWS, Azure

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/13rj0gDXG9TUyKHY-
fTviiYEDLqH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13rj0gDXG9TUyKHY-
fTviiYEDLqHfNO1d/view?usp=sharing)

Email: asantekwabena2013@gmail.com

------
adonese
Location: Khartoum, Sudan Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
GO, Python backend in general. Doing open source in payment industry using GO.
Love writing secure and highly performant systems. Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/adonese](https://github.com/adonese) Email:
mmbusif@gmail.com

------
looking8855
Location: Major metro in South East US

Remote: Remote only. Open to small amounts of travel

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, a lot of Kubernetes experiences

Resume: Will send on request

Email: Graves138 at gmail dot com

I'm a senior SRE with a lot of leadership and platform architecture experience
(10+ years). Looking to get away from any sort of production support and focus
purely on writing systems software in the Kubernetes environment.

------
flamey
__QA Testing - Automation and Manual __\- web, embedded devices, backends...

    
    
        Location: NJ, USA
        Remote: Sure (have experience)
        Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)
        Technologies: JS, C#, Perl, SQL, Selenium, SVN, Git, TFS
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunguryan/
        Email: irasha@yahoo.com

------
Argentum01
Location: Berlin (part time NYC possible)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to travel

Technologies: Javascript, C++, Julia, Python, React, D3, Docker, AWS, Qubes

Resume:
[https://github.com/WestleyArgentum/westleyargentum.github.io...](https://github.com/WestleyArgentum/westleyargentum.github.io/blob/master/resume.md)

Email: WestleyArgentum@gmail.com

------
nxcho
Location: Sunnyvale, CA / San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Numpy, Tensorflow), Matlab, C++, OpenCV, javascript
(Node, D3.js) Swift/ios

Email: job at kallerennes dot com

Looking for part-time or consulting position. I have a background in applied
mathematics and I'm interested in working with optimization, machine learning,
computer vision, data visualization and similar things.

------
olso
Location: Bratislava, Slovakia || Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Typescript Javascript Golang () Solidity () Rust () WebAssembly
ReasonML React ReactNative Vue Backbone WebRTC Apollo Relay WebExtensions
Electron

Résumé/CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

Email: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

------
claudio-viola
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Nope

Technologies: Node.js , Javascript, Graphql, API, Backend Development,
Microservices, k8s, Docker

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)

------
tigroferoce
Location: Turin, Italy

Remote: Yes, sure!

Willing to relocate: No, sorry

Technologies: Full stack developer, 12 years of experience, proficient in
JavaScript, React/Redux, Clojure, node.js, php, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, docker,
Jenkins, Linux, flexible on anything else

Résumé/CV: [https://www.vernizzis.it/resume](https://www.vernizzis.it/resume)

Email: davide.vernizzi@gmail.com

------
antonios
Location: Athens, Greece.

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript both frontend & NodeJS, *SQL, CouchDB,
Sysadmin stuff (Bash, Ansible, heavy Linux/BSD user, Docker etc etc), Devops,
plus Bitcoin know-how.

Resume: Upon request

GitHub: antanst

mail: antanst at antanst dot com

Experience: >13 yrs in engineering/devops/sysadmin.

Current position: CIO at Bolooba Datacentres AB Sweden.

Ideally looking for a remote engineering team leadership position.

------
jmiskovic

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Clojure, Lua, Python, embedded C & C++
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jk3Cino0KVmSS0eUrw3bErwTx_t7eD-5
      Email: josipmiskovic@gmail.com
    

I'm a versatile engineer. Would love opportunity to work in climate action
tech.

------
pomyks
Location: Gdynia, Poland

Remote: yes, preffered

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Go, PHP, Javascript, MySQL, Redis, Docker, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrykpomykalski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrykpomykalski/)

Email: pomyks at gmail com

Over 10 years of programming experience mainly in web development. Focused on
high performance systems.

------
nathanburnsds
Looking for: Data analyst or data scientist role

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, GCP/BigQuery, Spark, Tableau, JSON

Background: BSc and MSc in Mathematics

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanburns-
datascientist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanburns-datascientist/)

Email:nathanburnsds@gmail.com

------
straffs

      Location: Seoul (Korea), Paris (France) 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Set top Box, Hardware, Product management, Project management, OEM manufacturing, Video, Streaming, IPTV
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rafalstepien/
      Email: r0645548906 (a) g m a i l  com

------
prveeniw
Location: Vizag, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Digital Marketing, Growth Hacking, Social Media, Risk Analysis,
Strategy

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zsXc8G85GlleTdSWeMK-
ZPbswVf...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zsXc8G85GlleTdSWeMK-
ZPbswVfDyySl/view?usp=sharing)

Email: workofpraveen@gmail.com

------
colechristensen

        Location: Mountain View, Minneapolis
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: no
        Email: cole.christensen@gmail.com
    

CTO in early stage startup or Architect in technical operations or consulting
for same. Specializing in data scaling, lean principals, and a friendly,
supportive, no-nonsense engineering department.

------
foenix
Location: Salt Lake City

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No, thank you

Technologies: Python, Django, REST, Data Engineering (Kafka, Airflow)

Resume:
[https://farischebib.is/static/resume.pdf](https://farischebib.is/static/resume.pdf)

Email: faris [at] theluckybead.com

I head the Salt Lake City Python meetup and have 10+ years of Python / Django
experience.

------
rossboss
Location: Atlanta Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, Node.js, C#, Python, SQL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
funnymania
Location: Seattle

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Currently only NYC

Technologies: SPA (Vue.js), Typescript / Javascript, HTML / CSS, Nodejs, AWS
(ec2, rds, ebs), Postgresql, Unity + C#, PWA, Spring + JPA (java java java),
Nativescript, Android here and there.

Resume: Upon request. I have 1-2 years industry full stack experience.

email: mcclure()d()michael(@)gmail().()com

Cypher for email: Remove the parentheses

------
kawsar

      Location: Brooklyn, New York
      Remote: Yes, for the right position.
      Willing to relocate: Yes(East coast only)
      Technologies: Html, Css, JavaScript,Java, Python, React, Redux, Node, Express
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/49i08luo9i9
      Email:  kawsarhussen@gmail.com

------
fas_tm
Location: Italy (CET)

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, C#, Qt, video/audio processing, streaming, libav/ffmpeg,
NDI SDK, broadcast integration tools etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yurykisliak/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yurykisliak/)

Email: fas.ysk@gmail.com

------
pkpro
Location: Accra/Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python(Django/Aiohttp) | Flutter | Scala (Lagom)

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wcsg8YJ7Lm3l8c4N2qIsjusJBq5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wcsg8YJ7Lm3l8c4N2qIsjusJBq5MBxdp/view?usp=sharing)

Email: edwardbaah@gmail.com

------
svmhdvn
Location: Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depending on the location

Technologies: C, Java, Javascript, Go, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://git.sr.ht/~svmhdvn/resume/tree/master/resume.txt](https://git.sr.ht/~svmhdvn/resume/tree/master/resume.txt)

Email: svmhdvn@fastmail.com

------
davidlartey
Location: Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP7, Laravel, Vue, MySQL, Redis, NativeScript, Tailwind,
Heroku, AWS, Unix, etc.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3mw038l9a8pp5si/GbebiLarteyDavid_R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3mw038l9a8pp5si/GbebiLarteyDavid_Resume.pdf)

Email: dbilovd@gmail.com

------
plextoria

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes, Preferrable
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, Kong, PHP
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1itmxpXz_uTJauTSk2_-Lsm98HI7IKNXx/view?usp=sharing
      Email: cirnatdan@gmail.com

------
featureup
Location - Toronto Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      Languages: Ruby, C#, Golang, Scala, Elixir
    
      Databases: Postgresql, Mysql, SQL Server and Redis.
    
      Frontend: React, jQuery, Bootstrap, Tailwind
    
      DevOps: AWS, GCP ,Digital Ocean, Ansible, and Terraform.
    

Interests: SaaS, eCommerce, Online Learning, CMS and more.

Email: salman@salman.ca

------
thegeekbin
Location: Ottawa, ON, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Prefer to be remote, open to relocation for the right
opportunity

Technologies: Backend development in various languages (PHP, C++, Python,
Node), frontend development (HTML/CSS/Javascript),cyber security
analysis/pentesting

Resume/CV: Please contact

Email: curtis [[ at ]] thegeekbin [[ dot ]] com

Current Timezone: EST

------
christianholman
Location: Vestby, Norway

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Full-stack web development (React, Python, 

HTML/CSS, NodeJS, SQL/NOSQL)

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianholman/
    
      Email: c.holman@zohomail.eu

------
The_Amp_Walrus
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python / Django + React + AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://mattsegal.github.io/resume/](https://mattsegal.github.io/resume/)

Email: mattdsegal@gmail.com

Interested in part-time work or short-term contracts doing backend web
development or data engineering.

~~~
jsmeaton
o/ Matt!

I’ve worked with Matt before, and he’s a terrific dev well worth your time.

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery). \- JavaScript (Vue, React,
Node, Typescript). \- Operations: Docker, Ansible, GCP. \- Other: PostgreSQL,
Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
vincek
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: LA, SD, NYC, Dallas

Looking for: Machine Learning Engineer or Deep Learning Engineer Roles

Tech: Python, Bash, SQL, Tensorflow, Numpy, Scikit-learn, AWS

Email:vince kumar 8 [at] gmail

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vince-kumar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vince-
kumar/)

------
admore
Location: Texas, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, SQL, Microcontrollers, Flask, PyTorch,
Keras

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PSvS-N1Kb3gV1gJJQ2Rlcohj2g...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PSvS-N1Kb3gV1gJJQ2Rlcohj2gOyypf_)

Email: austinmoreau12 @ gmail.com

------
deep_thinker26
Location: India

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ReactJs, VueJs, Django, DRF, GraphQl

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/11FfJkFJJlSIiOTNFEHmEspbb1AX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/11FfJkFJJlSIiOTNFEHmEspbb1AXjqlrZ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: er.adi2612@gmail.com

~~~
pattu777
Seems like you're still studying. Are you looking for full time opportunities
or internship..??

~~~
deep_thinker26
Hi, I am majorly looking for winter internship or some remote full time work.

------
pshc
Location: NYC

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Rust, Swift, Python, AWS, Blockchain, Webpack

Résumé/CV: [https://paulcollier.ca/resume/](https://paulcollier.ca/resume/)

Email: paul a. paulcollier d. ca

Lots of frontend experience over the years, though I like to be full-stack.
Looking to get into ML :)

------
ivanon

      Location: Tampa, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React.js, vue.js, angularJS, es6+, webpack, npm, PHP, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanon
      Email: contact[at]ivanon.io

------
varun_ss

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, C++, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV:https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U9K6EuYWi3y9suXywbmos3vMetnP9hw1bKaOUuHwnpE/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: varun.senguttuvan@gmail.com

------
whilconcepts

      Company: Whil Concepts Inc.
      Location: San Francisco, CA 
      Remote: No, need to be in SF Office
      Willing to relocate: Depending on candidate
      Technologies: Scala and Looker are mandatory
      Résumé/CV: Please send resume to diana@whil.com
    

Thanks and good luck! Email:

------
kiranp01
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes to Europe and UK (visa sponsor required)

Technologies: C++11, C, Python, Qt, Embedded Systems, Algorithms, Data-
Structure, Linux, Android-Native

Résumé/CV:
[https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf](https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: mail2kpuranik@gmail.com

------
mattrb
Location: Boston, MA (Looking to move back to the west coast)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Git, Spring, Flask, Docker,
Linux, Protobuf, React, Redux, Vue, jQuery, Jenkins

Resume: [https://mattrb.com/resume](https://mattrb.com/resume)

Email: me@mattrb.com

------
twodayslate
Location: Baltimore, MD Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Depends on the
compensation and location Technologies: Swift/Objective-C, VR/RE, C Résumé/CV:
[https://zac.gorak.us](https://zac.gorak.us) Email: zac@gorak.us

------
petesivak
Role: Product Manager

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes - US, AUS, NZ

Technologies: Product Management, UX Design. I dabble in and understand
Node.js, HTML/CSS/JS, SOA

CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/petesivak](http://linkedin.com/in/petesivak)

Email: contact@petesivak.com

------
meerita
Location: Barcelona, Spain Remote: Yes

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Product Management, Jira, Counfluence, Trello, Figma, Wireframing, CSS, HTML, JS, Node, Rails
    
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/diegolafuente
    
      Email: dlafuente@gmail.com

------
realconect
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, ES6, Babel, SCSS, Node, React, TDD, Jest, Enzyme, Redux,
Reselect, git, webpack

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alan-
medina/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alan-medina/)

Email: realconect@gmail.com

------
dusrus

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: TypeScript, React, Node, full stack web-development
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinruskell/
      Looking For: Back end development or more React

------
leolas1995
Location: Santiago, Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (backend: Node.js, express, mongoose, passport.js,
etc.), Typescript, Go, Python3, PHP, Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), C, Java, Git,
docker, kubernetes, MySQL, Mongodb, Postgresql, Linux, Android app
development.

Resume/CV: Available on request

Email: leonardoguedezsuazo@gmail.com

------
nikivi
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/TS/Go

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

------
lardissone
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, React, Vue, Python, Django, MongoDB,
PostreSQL, GraphQL, Redis, Serverless, AWS, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

------
ebu_ammar
Location: Kosovo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET Core, Ef Core), Java, T-SQL, Docket,
Typescript, Angular 2+

Email: ZeqiriArbnor at gmail.com

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arbnorzeqiri/)

------
slsewall
Location:Buffalo, NY

Remote:yes

Willing to relocate: Please.

Technologies:Unreal engine 4, Unity, C++, C#, jenkins, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/la9yfj90jiqjo8a/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/la9yfj90jiqjo8a/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: sam@sewalls.com

------
r0ash
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, mySQL, Apache, Selenium, AutoIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmedshaikhm/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmedshaikhm/)

Email: ahmed @ teemya.com

I've excellent communication skills.

------
pythonbase
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask, Requests, Pandas), PHP, SQL

Resume: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

GitHub: kashaziz

mail: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
jonathanberger
Location: San Francisco, Bay Area, Palo Alto

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack, web, mobile, B2B, Founder, Product Manager / Product
Management

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bergerj](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bergerj)

Email: bergerjon@gmail.com

------
nhgiang

        Location: Ho Chi Minh city
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python, Go, Haskell
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18acEBCU7EBcE9mCNDS0qwEmikxxgwV1R
        Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
tuckerpo

      Location: New York (upstate)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Embedded C, C++, OS fundamentals, bare-metal programming, networking, Python, VHDL/Verilog
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: tuckerpo@buffalo.edu

------
rukugu
Location: Kenya Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Java, C#,
Android, Web, Go, SQL
Résumé/CV:[https://tinyurl.com/y6kkfv8y](https://tinyurl.com/y6kkfv8y) Email:
See résumé

------
eanthy
Location: London UK,

Remote: Yes,

Willing to Relocate: No,

Technologies: Back-end Software engineer with 3 years experience in Java 8,
Spring, AWS, Python. Looking to move into Data Engineering with Python. Will
consider Java roles if they are remote.

Resume/CV/Email: hk.radev <at> gmail <dot> com

------
topherPedersen

        Location: Dallas, TX
    
        Remote: No
    
        Willing to relocate: Looking to relocate to Austin, TX
    
        Technologies: 
        
            • Full Stack Web & Mobile Development
            • Python/Flask 
            • PHP
            • Apache Cordova & JavaScript
            • Java/Android
            • Swift/iOS
            • Interested in learning React Native
    
        Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-pedersen-a54a87b6/
    
        Email: chris@topherpedersen.com
    
        Currently seeking an entry level junior developer   
        position in Austin, TX. At the moment I'm working 
        part-time as an instructor teaching kids to code at    
        theCoderSchool, and also working on my own startup, 
        MoneyPhone— an automated expense tracking app for 
        Android and iOS that helps users spend less and live 
        within their means => https://moneyphone.io

------
zemariacunha

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes to Switzerland or Portugal
      Technologies: SQL and Python
      CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/josemariacunha/
      Email: zemariadcunha [at] gmail [dot] com

------
crasskitty
Location: San Francisco, CA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Product Management, Trello, Figma, Wireframing, Airtable
    
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/ashkford
    
      Email: contact.akford@gmail.com

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, Iowa, USA

Remote: Required, but willing to travel periodically.

Willing to relocate: Can't due to responsibilities.

Technologies: Node.js, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Vue, TypeScript,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Microservices, Kubernetes.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
lobo_tuerto
Location: México

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right offer

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3.js, Elixir, Phoenix, REST APIs, GraphQL APIs

CV: [https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-
vitae](https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-vitae)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
imwally
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Javascript, PHP, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/wally-
jones/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wally-jones/)

Email: wally@wallyjones.com

------
minopile
Location: Anywhere in the USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, AWS, Tableau (data science, NLP)

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/sai-goli

Email: gskr.1468@gmail.com

work Experience: Data Analyst intern with proficient skill in Python, AWS,
SQL, Machine Learning, Statistics

P.S please contact me in email for my resume

------
akaconcept

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Willing but not preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Go
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2nV4I89
      Email: a(dot)tran(dot)fftc(at)gmail(dot)com

------
dforrestwilson

      Location: Kansas City 
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, SQL, HTML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dforrestwilson/ 
      Email:dforrestwilson@gmail.com

------
gdelvillar
Location: California, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
iOS(Swift, XCode, Cocoapods), React.js, Node.js, Express.js, SailsMVC,
Firebase, Amazon AWS Resume/CV: upon request Email: gabedelvillar@gmail.com

------
hn_temp_10_1_19
Location: Central IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP7, JavaScript/jQuery

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1x0-xOaItQYrJuiN_6p0bnUnP9O...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1x0-xOaItQYrJuiN_6p0bnUnP9OXGN3nT)

Email: See résumé

------
tardigrade7

      Location: Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Python/Django
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dchoruzy/
      Email: dariusz [at] choruzy.com

------
fymerasi
Location: Albania Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java,
Spring, SQL, Javascript, Vue. Email: flediymerasi@gmail.com

Fullstack Software Developer with a little more than 3 years of experience
mainly in java applications.

------
ro-mx

      Location: Uruapan, Michoacán, México
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: .Net, Node, Fullstack
      Résumé/CV: https://rogithub.github.io/
      Email: correo.rodrigo@gmail.com

------
23B1
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: I specialize in growth; from baseline sales operations up through
corporate development. I currently advise CTO/CIO/CDOs of Fortune 500
companies, briefing both executives, boards, and investors on technology
strategies.

Since 2014 I've generated $100M in net new revenue for my employers and
unlocked $1.2Bn in capital investment for acquisitions, IT
transformation/digitization, and innovation initiatives.

I've had two exits of my own, and recently orchestrated the acquisition of a
banking software company. My areas of expertise are financial services, cloud
services, consulting, and product across several consumer and b2b verticals.

I'm currently seeking small companies who are looking for growth leadership as
a full-time or fractional CGO.

Email: seebeech(at)gmail.com

------
yepthatsreality
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, PHP, JS/Node, Python, HTML, CSS, C#

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/alexkavon](https://linkedin.com/in/alexkavon)

Email: hawk [at]] alexkavon [[dot] com

------
sideshowb
Location: near Bristol, UK

Remote: yes preferred

Relocate: no

Technologies: Data Science/GIS. Can learn whatever tech but experienced
primarily in Python, C++.

CV: [http://tiny.cc/odmrdz](http://tiny.cc/odmrdz)

Email on CV.

------
chinchang
Location: Greater Noida, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Vue

Résumé/CV: [https://kushagra.dev/resume](https://kushagra.dev/resume)

Email: chinchang457[at]gmail[dot]com

------
byteknight
Location: Los Angeles Area

Remote: Both

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: Windows SysAdmin + C#/PowerShell/.NET, Python,
JavaScript/Node.js - Web App Penetration Testing

Résumé/CV: Email if interested, please.

Email: email [att] devinstokes.com

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
yzhukovs
Location: New York City area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, UIKit, Firebase, iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://yzhukovs.github.io/](https://yzhukovs.github.io/)

Email: yzhukovs at bumnetworks.com

------
tgs4
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, Blockchain (Ethereum, Bitcoin)

Resume: Web development for 6 years, more recently been working on building
Blockchain applications

Email: jay at alphasafe dot io

------
mekoka
Location: Montreal

Remote: Preferred, but not a deal breaker.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Postgresql, Flask, Django.

Résumé: upon request.

Email: thisbizness@gmail.com

I have 8 years of solid Python development and 12 years of backend web
development.

------
lianmunoz
Location: Los Angeles Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
React, Angular, Laravel Résumé/CV: www.hirelian.com Email: lianmunoz@gmail.com

------
hpen
Location: Nashville, TN

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Python, Swift, AWS, Docker, Linux, iOS

Email: Haydenpennington@icloud.com

Resume: Upon request

I am a Junior Software Engineer looking for a front-end or full-stack
position.

------
gosherm
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Either way

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JS, React, Redux, NodeJS, GraphQL, HTML5/CSS3,
Photoshop, Strong design experience

Resume: gosherm.com

Email: contactsherm@gmail.com

------
hndl
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Product Management (building/executing roadmap, UX study and design,
strategy, culture and team building)

Email: sphurti.saraph@gmail.com

------
alexilliamson
Location: Chicago

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/R (ML/Data Analysis), SQL, Ruby

Resume: Email me

Email: alexilliamson gmail

6 years data science experience. Good collaborator and positive attitude.

------
guilded
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only in US

Technologies: ok at many

Résumé/CV: generalist with client, sales, startup, finance background

Email: codecomedytv@gmail.com

Looking for part-time but intellectually fun role.

------
anotheryou
Just a reminder: your email address _will_ be harvested from here. Use a
temporary one or have a good spam filter.

------
OrWestSide
Location: Greece

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Python, C/C++, Android, SQL, Linux, 5G, Backend,
Frontend

Resume: Upon request

Email: ozekai@isc.tuc.gr

------
rllyboredonline
Location: New York, New York

Remote : Sure

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Dask, PostgreSQL, Pandas, Git, Airflow

Resume: email me

Email: theapartmentalien@gmail.com

------
uxbyrachel
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Sketch, Invision, Figma

Resumé/CV: uxbyrachel.com

Email: rachel@carton.pm

------
sessy
Just wondering: Why not simply share your [https://cv.me/](https://cv.me/)
link (or any similar) instead of a link to your resume document. Makes it
easier for HR to scan.

------
juoemeka
If you are looking to earn income without having a full-time job, check out
[https://careermove.io](https://careermove.io)

------
TACIXAT
Location: SF / Bay Area, CA (I'm in south bay)

Remote: Open to it as long as I can survive on the salary where I live.

Willing to relocate: Open to moving toward SF.

Technologies (my job history tl;dr): Malware reverse engineering / signatures,
security audits (web, mobile), security R&D (SBIR for fuzzing), software
engineering (big n).

Resume: Available via email.

Email: See profile.

------
NHQ
<~~

------
29_29
Location: San Francisco

Willing to relocate: No

technologies: Go, Python, Ruby, Mysql, Linux

Resume/CV: per request

Email: per request

Years of startup experience: 8

~~~
patrickyeon
A tip, if I may? Are you actually looking to be hired? Because reading that
nobody will have a clue what your experience is, what fields you've worked in,
or even any way to contact you beyond leaving a reply here. A quick text
search of this page (at the time of my comment, there are 31 comments here)
has:

    
    
      Go: 16
      Python: 23
      Ruby: 8
      Mysql: 5
      Linux: 7
    

Why would anyone try to find a way to contact you, when all these other people
are puting so much more info about themselves forward?

~~~
29_29
I don't need money or a job. and people reach out to me all the time. This is
fun, because maybe just maybe someone has a better opportunity.

If you don't have something nice don't say it at all.

~~~
twic
Can you post a comment in a day or two to let us know if anyone got in touch?

Ideally, next time, we'd do this experiment without this little thread.

~~~
29_29
Usually I just apply directly to teams or people I wanna work with - just
having fun here

